# Bremsleitung scheuert beim AMS durch



## Moorlog (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich hab seit ner Woche mein AMS Pro 100. Super Bike  

Nun ist mir aber auf Hinweis von *RTom*(der das selbe problem hat) aufgefallen das die Bremsleitung und der hintere Schaltzug am federnten Hinterbau scheuert. Diese stelle ist nicht gerade abgerundet sondern doch recht scharfkantig. Bild zeigt Schaltzug nach ca 60Km!






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

War damit bei meinem Händler und er kannte das Problem auch noch nicht.
Er hat mir dann von Jagdwire so zwei Gummischutzhüllen gegeben. siehe Bild 3
Ich denkmal das betrifft alle neueren AMS da auf der Hompage von Cube die Zugverlegung noch etwas anders aussieht.





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Wer kennt das Problem noch oder hat das noch und was für Lösungen habt ihr?????


----------



## gerry. (28. Juni 2007)

Also ich hab ein AMS 125 seit 3 Wochen und da ist der hintere Schaltzug und die hintere Bremsleitung anders als bei dir verlegt. Aber auch nicht so wie auf der Cube Page. Muss ich nochmal genau nachschauen. 

Dafür scheuert bei mir der Schaltzug für die vorderen Ritzel. Dieser ist zwischen Sitzrohr und Dreiecksschwinge eingeklemmt. Er ist so kurz bemessen, dass ich ihn aus der Spalte nicht raus bekomme. 
Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2007)

Habe eine AMS 125.....werde mal nachschauen .... und euch dann Bescheid geben


----------



## Herr Schwall (28. Juni 2007)

hy

eigentlich sollten diese gummiteile werksmässig dran sein.

ride on


----------



## Moorlog (28. Juni 2007)

Also bei mir war nur das eine Werksmässig dabei, aber mein Händler hat das bei Aufbauen zwischen Bremsschlauch und Sitzrohr geklemmt damit die Leitung dort nicht scheuert. 
Da er von der Problematik nichts wusste ist das ja eigendlich ne gute Idee gewesen.

Wie sind den bei euch die Leitungen verlegt?? Könntet ihr mal nen Bild machen??

Würd mich mal interessieren!


----------



## HolgerK (28. Juni 2007)

Ist bei dem Bike meiner Freundin auch so. Ist mir gestern auch erst aufgefallen.

Halten denn die Jagwire-Hüllen richtig?

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Moorlog (28. Juni 2007)

Na ja was heißt richtig? Also um die Bremsleitung schon, die um den Schaltzug geht auch, aber du merkst schon das der Gummi für Bremsleitungen gedacht ist.

Muß aber auch dazu sagen das ich so erst eine Tour gefahren bin und noch keine langzeit Aussage machen kann.


----------



## RTom (29. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte ja das "Glück", meine beiden im November bestellten AMS pro 100 bereits Ende März abholen zu können.
Beide mit der 2007er Louise. 
Das Problem der ungünstige Zugverlegung ist mir bereits beim Händler aufgefallen, weil sich beim 16" Rahmen meiner Süßen die Bremsleitung beim Einfedern oberhalb des Bremssattels einwärts in die Speichen (!!) gebogen hat. (Beim 18" Rahmen trat das nicht auf) 
Dabei ist mir dann auch die jetzt von Moorlog so toll fotografierte scharfe Kante aufgefallen, die hab ich dann natürlich ebenfalls moniert. 

Daraufhin rief der Händler auf mein Drängen und in meinem Beisein bei CUBE an und sprach mit Sebastian Förth. 
Dort war das Problem (noch) nicht bekannt (Zitat!). 
Die Empfehlung an den Händler war, die Bremsleitung erst einmal mit Kabelbinder am Rahmen zu befestigen. 
Also haben die Schrauber vom Händler die Bremsleitung nochmals mit einer Kunststoffhülle (Schrumpfschlauch oder so was ähnliches) versehen und ein paar Kabelbinder dafür spendiert. 
Provisorisch machte das erst mal einen sichereren Eindruck. 

Bis zur ersten Ausfahrt, denn da kam der nächste Schock für meine Süße: Bei etwas heftigeren Schlägen machte der Hinterbau ganz grässliche Geräusche. 

Ursache?

Die Bremsleitung hatte sich einen neuen Weg zum Nachgeben gesucht und fand ihn in Richtung Reifenprofil - Vollkontakt von oben seitlich.
Also noch'n Kabelbinder...

Natürlich habe ich deutlich gemacht, dass das keine für uns akzeptable sondern bestenfalls eine vorübergehende Lösung sein kann, die zumindest die sichere Nutzung der lang erwarteten Bikes ermöglicht.

Mein etwas längerer E-Mail-Wechsel zunächst mit Sebastian von CUBE und dann mit Andreas Schönberg (Technik) war alles andere als erfreulich.
Er endete vorerst Ende März mit seinen Worten:
"Lösungen gibt es immer mehrere! Wir werden mit Sicherheit diese Problem ernst nehmen und unsere Händler in umfassender, sachlicher Form informieren."

Wie gesagt, Ende März...

Nach Anfragen bei verschiedenen CUBE-Händlern in meiner näheren Umgebung und nun auch von Moorlog bestätigt, ist das offensichtlich bis heute so nicht erfolgt. 
Es wäre schon toll zu hören, ob irgend ein Händler hier etwas Anderes berichten kann.

Die Jagwire Gummihüllen für die Bremsleitung scheinen wohl die (erste und bisher auch einzige) Reaktion von CUBE auf meine Reklamation zu sein. Und das auch nur halbherzig und unprofessionell, wie die angescheuerten Schaltzüge zeigen.
Wer jetzt denkt, ich hätte die Gummihülle(n) nachträglich bekommen, der irrt aber gewaltig ...
Nachfage beim Händler ergab: "Wir bekommen die Dinger gar nicht einzeln...)

In der Automobilindustrie hätte es bei wesentlich geringeren sicherheitsrelevanten Problemen einen riesigen Aufschrei mit weltweiten Rückrufaktionen gegeben - wir MTBiker werden wohl immer noch als voll zahlende (statt bezahlte) Beta-Tester der Hersteller angesehen. 
Das führt dann auch - zumindest in diesem Fall - die Philosophie, deutsche Produkte zur Unterstützung der heimischen Wirtschaft zu kaufen, ad absurdum.

Wenn es nun ansonsten nicht ein so geiles Bike wäre, hätte ich es sicher wieder zurück gegeben.

Grüße vom Tom - der ab morgen erst mal 8 Tage durch die Alpen crosst (mit Kabelbindern, ohne Gummihülle)

p.s. Hatte ich erwähnt, dass meine REBA U-turn bereits zur Reparatur war?


----------



## S.D. (29. Juni 2007)

Prinzipiell stimme ich Dir zu, dass so etwas nicht sein kann.
Scheinbar steht bei den Bike-Herstellern derzeit die Quantität und nicht die Qualität im Vordergrund.
Nichts desto Trotz möchte ich hier aber erwähnen, dass ich mit den beiden CUBE-Mitarbeitern Sebastian Förth und Andreas Schönberg bis jetzt immer sehr freundliche und kompetente Ansprechpartner hatte.

Gruss


----------



## RTom (29. Juni 2007)

@ S.D.

Das freut mich für Dich, hilft mir aber leider nicht weiter.

Ich habe lediglich Fakten dargestellt und will sicher niemanden persönlich anschwärzen.

Aber das soll ja hier auch nicht das Thema sein, sondern die Sache an sich.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Moorlog (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo

also hab heute antwort von Andreas Schönberg auf meine Anfrage bekommen. 
Also Cube hat wohl nur die Lösung für die Bremsleitung mit der Gummihülse, aber wohl vergessen bei den Bike`s nen Hinweis für die Händler dabeizulegen.
Den meiner wusste nicht, dass die dafür waren. 
Na ja haben wir uns ja dann aber selber so gedacht. 
Hab Andreas noch mal nen Bild von meinem Schaltzug geschickt und drauf hingewiesen das da mindestens auch ne Gummihülse hin muß. 

Hab neben bei auch mal erwehnt das die alte Zugverlegung wohl besser war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (29. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich mir das 2. Bild von Moorlog ansehe, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man nicht einmal eben die Wippe rausnimmt und die Züge aussen an den "Schenkeln" vorbeiführt. 
Oder geht das aus irgendwelchen, auf den Bildern nicht sichtbaren Gründen nicht ?


----------



## RTom (29. Juni 2007)

Ok, das verstehen die bei CUBE also unter:

"Wir werden mit Sicherheit dieses Problem ernst nehmen und unsere Händler in umfassender, sachlicher Form informieren."

Stimmt ja vielleicht auch - es hatte ja keiner gesagt, wann das passieren soll.
Die wissen das ja auch erst seit einem viertel Jahr...

Tom


----------



## Moorlog (29. Juni 2007)

@ KILROY

Also einfacher währe es wahrscheinlich, die Leitungen zu lösen und zurück zu ziehen und neu verlegen.  

Das Problem ist das Cube an den neuen AMS die Verlegung der Leitungen unterhalb der Schenkel vorgesehen hat und die Halter halt auch dementsprechend dort sind!

Bei früheren Modellen ist die Verlegung der Leitungen oberhalb der Schenkel oder sogar auf den unteren Streben, wie im Katalog noch zu sehen!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## tino-bino (29. Juni 2007)

Moorlog schrieb:


> @ KILROY
> ...
> Bei früheren Modellen ist die Verlegung der Leitungen oberhalb der Schenkel oder sogar auf den unteren Streben, wie im Katalog noch zu sehen!
> ...



Zufälligerweise hatte ich gerade ein 2004er AMS Pro zu Hand! 





t.


----------



## Moorlog (29. Juni 2007)

@ tino-bino
Genau genau genau so meinte ich  


War eben nochmal bei meinem Händler (ich glaub so langsam geh ich ihm auf den Keks ), wegen ein paar anderen Sachen noch und da hab ich doch ein anderes AMS 07 bei im gesehen wo es nicht schleift!
Bei dem nämlich, sind die beiden Züge, um ne ganze Ecke kürzer und dadurch schleifen sie wohl nicht mehr an der X-Verstrebung. 
Die scheuern auch weniger am Sattelrohr. Nun haben wir gesagt das wir das bei mir auch so machen werden bei der ersten Inspection 
Warum ist das bei mir nicht gleich so gewesen  

Na gut schauen wir mal, werd erstmal mit den Gummihülsen fahren und werd im Herbst mein Bike dann zur Inspection bringen und das machen lassen.

Aber wer auch ein neues AMS mit dieser Verlegung hat und bei dem die Züge auch kürzer sind, so das sie nicht schleifen, meldet euch mal und sagt mal ob das ausreichend ist! Vielleicht mit Bild


----------



## gerry. (29. Juni 2007)

So dann zeig ich auch nochmal meine schönen Paintzeichnungen 

Bei mir ist der hintere Schaltzug und Bremsleitung kürzer. Dadurch schleifen sie nicht an der X Verstrebung sondern nur an der Schwinge. Die Bremsleitung schleift garnicht, da sie flexibler ist. 


Hier war bei mir noch ein Problem. Der Schaltzug für die vordere Schaltung war zwischen Sitzrohr und Schwinge eingeklemmt. Beim Einfedern scheuerte er. Ich hab ihn einfach etwas länger gezogen, jetzt passt es.

Das die hinteren Züge auch schleifen ist mir aber erst nach lesen des Threads aufgefallen. 
Da muss ich wohl nochmal beim Händler ein paar Schutzgummis holen. Wobei sich diese auch oft verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (30. Juni 2007)

gerry. schrieb:


> So dann zeig ich auch nochmal meine schönen Paintzeichnungen
> Anhang anzeigen 129907
> Bei mir ist der hintere Schaltzug und Bremsleitung kürzer. Dadurch schleifen sie nicht an der X Verstrebung sondern nur an der Schwinge. Die Bremsleitung schleift garnicht, da sie flexibler ist.
> 
> ...



Hey, das sieht ja sowas von sparsam aus mit der neuen Zugverlegung.
So nach dem Motto : Das Alte war gut, darum haben wir es jetzt geändert. 
Kann ja froh sein, daß ich mein AMS schon vor 3 Jahren gekauft hab. 
Dürfte sich allerdings mit relativ kleinem Aufwand beheben lassen.
Wofür gibts Nokons?!


----------



## Snevern (30. Juni 2007)

Tach @gerry bei mir scheuert es genau so habe gummis ran gemacht und es ging 


Gruß Snevern


----------



## luckyfranky (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich hab vor ca. 3 Wochen ein AMS Pro 125 mit Louise und Talas bekommen können...Hab direkt mal nach den Zügen geschaut und siehe da, es scheuert und klemmt genau wie hier beschrieben. Werde es direkt wieder zum Händler schleppen und um Abhilfe bitten.
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank an die Jungens hier im Forum für die vielen sehr hilfreichen Tipp´s!!!
Gruß Fränk


----------



## Stril (22. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Ich kann das Ganze bei meinem AMS K24 bestätigen... Am Dienstag gehe ich deswegen wohl mal zum Händler...

Gruß
Phil


----------



## Moorlog (22. Juli 2007)

Schreibt mal eure Lösungen, die euch eure Händler da geben!!

Währe doch mal interessant was die davon so halten!!


----------



## luckyfranky (22. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen, bei mir AMS Pro 125 mit Talas und Louise wurde die eingeklemmt Leitung etwas heraus gezogen und macht jetzt einen größeren Bogen um den Unlenker, dazu ein Gummi-Schutz, passt. Die beiden hinteren Leitungen wurden mit nem Kabekbinder zusammengezogen und schubbern somit auch net mehr an der Querstrebe des Umlenkers, passt auch, und schnell und einfach ist´s auch.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Moorlog (22. Juli 2007)

Gude Frank,

kannst du mal nen Bild davon machen und posten? 

Irgendwie steh ich etwas auf dem Schlauch wie das sein soll!

Sorry muß am Wetter liegen


----------



## cryzz (23. Juli 2007)

luckyfranky schrieb:


> Hallöchen, bei mir AMS Pro 125 mit Talas und Louise wurde die eingeklemmt Leitung etwas heraus gezogen und macht jetzt einen größeren Bogen um den Unlenker, dazu ein Gummi-Schutz, passt. Die beiden hinteren Leitungen wurden mit nem Kabekbinder zusammengezogen und schubbern somit auch net mehr an der Querstrebe des Umlenkers, passt auch, und schnell und einfach ist´s auch.
> Gruß Frank



Hallo,

ich hatte an meinem AMS 125 auch die beiden Leitungen mit einem Kabelbinder etwas zusammengezogen. Nachdem ich aber mal gesehen habe wie die Leitungen bei voll eingefedertem Hinterbau hingedrückt werden, habe ich den Kabelbinder wieder entfernt.

luckyfranky: Lass mal die Luft von deinem Dämpfer und drück den Hinterbau komplett zusammen. Danach wirst du den Kabelbinder auch wieder entfernen!

Ich hab die Leitungen momentan mit insgesamt 4 Gummischützern (2 am Sattelrohr u. 2 an der Wippe) geschützt und die 2 Gummischützer an der Wippe noch mit einem kleinen Kabelbindern fixiert, damit sie nicht verrutschen.

Ciao

Chris


----------



## luckyfranky (23. Juli 2007)

Mal blöd gefragt, warum sollte ich die Luft ablassen, ausser zum Einstellen oder zum Warten? Und dabei werden die Leitungen schon heile bleiben. Beim Einsatz im Gelände sollte das so ok sein oder ?


----------



## RTom (23. Juli 2007)

Also irgendwie komme ich da jetzt nicht mehr so ganz mit...  

Warum experimentiert ihr an euren nagelneuen Bikes selber rum und überlasst das nicht dem Händler bzw. Hersteller?

Ich persönlich kaufe mir ein neues Bike (Testsieger aus deutscher Produktion!!), weil ich damit sorgenfrei und mit jeder Menge Spaß biken will - bin ich vielleicht irgendwie merkwürdig?? 

Klar wird dann im Laufe des Bikelebens dran rum gepflegt, geschmiert, ersetzt und geschraubt - aber doch sicher nicht von Anfang an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryzz (23. Juli 2007)

luckyfranky schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt, warum sollte ich die Luft ablassen, ausser zum Einstellen oder zum Warten? Und dabei werden die Leitungen schon heile bleiben. Beim Einsatz im Gelände sollte das so ok sein oder ?



Das mit der Luft ablassen kannst du mal machen um zu sehen wie sich die Leitungen hindrücken, wenn der Hinterbau voll eingefedert ist. Nur durch drücken auf den Sattel o. ä. wirst du es ja wohl nicht schaffen den Hinterbau längere Zeit voll einzufedern!

Wenn du das machst siehst du auch, dass die Lösung mit dem Kabelbinder, der die Leitungen zusammenhält, nicht gut ist. Bei meinem Bike wurden die Leitungen dann gefährlich abgeknickt!
Vielleicht passt es ja bei dir, dann wäre es zumindest für dich eine gute Lösung!

Gruß

Chris


----------



## S.D. (23. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mir das ganze bei einem Händler mal angeschaut.
Die Verlegung der Leitungen ist wirklich haarestäubend.

Gruss


----------



## Mustang (23. Juli 2007)

Au weia, ich habe das Problem auch. Und bei mir scheuert es nicht nur die Leitung kaputt, sondern auch den 3D Link, wie ihr hier sehen könnt:







Ich fände gut, wenn Cube hierzu offiziell Stellung nimmt und einen konkreten Verbesserungsvorschlag macht. 

Kabelbinder und Gummischutzhüllen sind sicherlich keine adäquaten Lösungen.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das ganze bei einem Händler mal angeschaut.
> Die Verlegung der Leitungen ist wirklich haarestäubend.
> 
> Gruss



Finde die Verlegung nicht sooo schlecht, da diese Verlegung weniger exponiert ist. Ich habe ein paar JagWire hülsen drüber geschoben und gut ist.


----------



## Mustang (23. Juli 2007)

ich darf hinzufügen, dass mein Bike lediglich maximal 300km gefahren hat!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> ich darf hinzufügen, dass mein Bike lediglich maximal 300km gefahren hat!



Wau, dann sieht es schlimm aus, konnte bei mir ursprünglich nur etwas schaden an der Aussenhülle feststellen ..... deswegen die JagWire


----------



## tomblume (23. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Finde die Verlegung nicht sooo schlecht, da diese Verlegung weniger exponiert ist. Ich habe ein paar JagWire hülsen drüber geschoben und gut ist.



ich finde die verlegung unter den Rohren auch gut. Auch optisch um Wleten ansprechender, als die alte Lösung obendrauf.
Problem besteht am ehesten bei dem Quersteg hinten, da dieser eine Kante hat. Ich hab auch Jagwirehülsen dran und kein Problem.

DIe Sache wird schon entschärft, wenn in diesem Bereich der Zug möglichst kurz geführt wird.

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Snevern (23. Juli 2007)

Tach ich habe eine ganz neue Lösung gefunden hat sich schon 500 Kilometer bewehrt mal schauen ob ich es fotografieren kann  

Ihr solltet mal die bei den Kabelbinder zum Schaltwerk runter geht schauen ob es bei euch da auch scheuert hat bei mir auch gescheuert  

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Moorlog (24. Juli 2007)

> von Mustang:	Au weia, ich habe das Problem auch. Und bei mir scheuert es nicht nur die Leitung kaputt, sondern auch den 3D Link,



Hast du das schonmal deinem Händler gezeigt? 
Und wenn ja was hat er dazu gesagt? 
Kleine e-mail an CUBE wäre vielleicht auch sinnvoll, so mit Bild und Beschreibung, aber vielleicht hast du das auch schon getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (24. Juli 2007)

Schönen Guten morgen zusammen  

Meine Lösungen:
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/8716/2407070928qs4.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/7762/2407070929jh8.jpg
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/4530/2407070930uy9.jpg
http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/7488/2407070931wm2.jpg
http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/6519/2407070932bh7.jpg

Gruß Snevern 

Wenn ihr fragen dazu habt einfach fragen


----------



## Moorlog (24. Juli 2007)

Ok,

so scheuert es nicht mehr am Sitzrohr, aber an der querstrebe vom 3D Link doch immer noch oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Snevern (24. Juli 2007)

Nein es scheuert bei mir nicht mehr aumen: 

Ja bevor ich es gemacht habe hat es mir auch eine Rille von 2 mm gescheuert habe mit einen schwarzen Lackstift Farbe drauf gemacht und man sieht es kaum noch  

Aber dort wo ich die Ösen mit Kabelbinder gebastelt habe solltet ihr mal schauen wie es da erst scheuert mehr als am Sonstbeschriebendes Problem  

Ach so bei Nachbau aber nicht zu fest ziehen den Kabelbinder 


Gruß Snevern


----------



## andyart (24. Juli 2007)

RTom schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja das "Glück", meine beiden im November bestellten AMS pro 100 bereits Ende März abholen zu können.
> Beide mit der 2007er Louise.
> Das Problem der ungünstige Zugverlegung ist mir bereits beim Händler aufgefallen, weil sich beim 16" Rahmen meiner Süßen die Bremsleitung beim Einfedern oberhalb des Bremssattels einwärts in die Speichen (!!) gebogen hat. (Beim 18" Rahmen trat das nicht auf)
> Dabei ist mir dann auch die jetzt von Moorlog so toll fotografierte scharfe Kante aufgefallen, die hab ich dann natürlich ebenfalls moniert.
> ...


Hallo,
was noch viel schlimmer ist, bei meinem 16" blockiert der Hinterreifen am Rahmen, wenn man den Dämpfer komplett einfederd. Das ist Lebensgefährlich. Bitte überprüfe das mal.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Snevern (24. Juli 2007)

So habe noch ein Video gemacht zwar nicht die beste Qualität aber immer hin  

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2407071029rk8.flv

Hier könnt ihr sehen es scheuert nichts mehr  
Gruß Snevern


----------



## RTom (24. Juli 2007)

@ andyart:

Servus Andreas

Ich hab gerade beide Problembikes in der Werkstatt und kann es im Moment nicht testen - aber das lasse ich gleich auch noch checken - danke für Deinen Hinweis.

@ all

Nach einem langen Telefonat mit Herrn "CUBE senjor" (Hr. Pürner) hat man sich dort dann doch sehr bemüht und mir angeboten, die Bikes zurück ins Werk zu holen oder zunächst bei einem Händler mit sehr guter Werkstatt in meiner Nähe überprüfen zu lassen.  
Das hab ich natürlich dankend angenommen und sie letzten Donnerstag hingebacht.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, was jetzt passiert. Mit Glück bekomme ich sie heute wieder zurück und werde natürlich berichten.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (24. Juli 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was noch viel schlimmer ist, bei meinem 16" blockiert der Hinterreifen am Rahmen, wenn man den Dämpfer komplett einfederd. Das ist Lebensgefährlich.



Bei meinem AMS (auch 16") sind noch ca 3 mm Luft bis zur Schaltzugbefestigung. Reifen ist der Racing Ralph mit 2,5 bar, Laufrad DT XRC180. 
Mit einem Nobby Nic wirds eng.


----------



## Mustang (24. Juli 2007)

Ich fahre auch einen 16 Zöller und der Reifen schleift ebenfalls an der Halterung, wenn der Hinterbau komplett eingefedert ist. Montiert ist ein 2,25er Nobby Nic mit relativ wenig Druck, ca. 2 bar auf DT Swiss 4.2d . Oh man, ich muss mal am WE ausprobieren, wie stark es an der Halterung schleift, wenn ich den Reifen auf 3 bar habe. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht blockiert. Wenn dies der Fall ist, dann wäre dies in der Tat sehr gefährlich.

man man man... ich finde die Zugführung unter dem Oberrohr ebenfalls sehr ästhetisch. Allerdings scheint Cube keine ausführlichen Dauertests gemacht. Ich bin enttäuscht.

Ich habe Cube noch nichts geschrieben. Werde dies evtl. noch machen.


----------



## Stril (25. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Mein Händler hat das Problem mit den Zügen so gelöst:

Er hat sie jeweils mit einem Kabelbinder und einer Unterlagscheibe an der X-Strebe befestigt. Jetzt scheuert nichts mehr und der Hinterbau kann voll einfedern (20")

Gruß
Phil


----------



## HolgerK (25. Juli 2007)

Hi Phil,

könntest du bitte ein Foto machen.

Danke und Grüße
Holger



Stril schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mein Händler hat das Problem mit den Zügen so gelöst:
> 
> ...


----------



## andyart (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand, wie das rechtlich ist - weil das ja wirklich lebensgefährlich ist. Folgende Fragen habe ich noch:
- wie ist die Gesetzeslage (Personenschaden)?
- muss Cube eine Rückrufaktion machen?
- bekomme ich das Geld zurück (vor 3 Wochen gekauft)?
- kann das repariert werden (wegflexen und neu verschweißen)?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## tomblume (25. Juli 2007)

Ball flachhalten! 
Unter dem Plastik der Bremsleitung ist immer noch eine Metallseele und darunter ein Liner. Da wird nichts platzen. 
Außerdem ist das Schauern an der Eloxierung sicher unbedenklich. Kritischer ist tatsächlich der Kontakt mit dem Quersteg der Strebe. Ich würde hier die Gummiüberzieher einer Lösung mit Fixierung und UNterlegscheiben (Kanten!) vorziehen. Außerdem Zug kurz verlegen, dann ist der Druck beim EInfedern auf die Kante nicht so groß.
Bei mir also problemlos.

Gruss, Tom


----------



## andyart (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
bei mir blockiert das Hinterrad, weil sich die Reifenstollen in die Befestigungslasche (Rahmen / Bowdenzug für Umwerfer) verhaken. Das ist ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko!


----------



## tomblume (25. Juli 2007)

habe ich nicht verstanden. 
Wenn sich die Schlinge des Außenzuges im Reifen verfinge wäre das ein Problem. Das kann aber durch die richtige Länge und eventuelles Fixieren mit einem Kabelbinder gelöst werden. 

Wenn der Reifen bei maximalem Federweg das Sitzrohr oder das Anlötteil für den Umwerferzug trifft wirst du den nicht zum blockieren bringen. Ist trotzdem nicht schön. Ist bei Nicolai Dauerthema.
Fährst du den Originalen Nobby-Nic 2,25 (Ralph beim AMS 100) oder einen höher bauenden, wie Fat Albert o.ä.? Wenn nein, ist das Problem durch einen flacheren Reifen (z. B. Maxxis) leicht zu beheben. Wenn es beim Originalreifen streifen sollte (was bei meinem AMS 125 mit 22 Zoll nicht der Fall ist) ab zum Cube-Händler.

Gruss, Tom


----------



## andyart (25. Juli 2007)

Genau, der Reifen (orginal 2,25 Nobby Nic) verklemmt sich an dem angeschweißten Bowdenzughalter so unglücklich, dass dieser blockiert. 
Der Bowdenzughalter ist sogar so angeschweißt, dass der Bowdenzug am Halter reibt (nur Frage der Zeit, bis der durch ist).


----------



## tomblume (25. Juli 2007)

aber doch nur bei maximalem Federweg. Das wird in der Praxis nicht blockieren. 
Trotzdem reklamieren.
Zug: Die Außenhülle steckt doch noch in einem Endstück aus Kunststoff (oder Metall), das in den Gegenhalter gesteckt wird. Was kann da durchreiben? Selbst wenn, ist es nur eine Zugaußenhülle. DIe sollte eh regelmäßig erneuert werden (bei mir halbjährlich) und kostet nur ein paar Euro. Bremszug wäre was anderes.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RTom (25. Juli 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> weiß jemand, wie das rechtlich ist - weil das ja wirklich lebensgefährlich ist. Folgende Fragen habe ich noch:
> - wie ist die Gesetzeslage (Personenschaden)?
> - muss Cube eine Rückrufaktion machen?
> ...



Servus Andreas,

google mal ein wenig, z.B. nach Produkthaftung...
Dann findest Du z.B. auch dies hier:

"2. Mängelgewährleistung

Im Unterschied zur Garantie entstammen Ansprüche des Käufers aus Mängelgewährleistung direkt aus dem Kaufvertrag selbst. Selbst wenn diese nicht gesondert im Vertrag aufgeführt sind, bestehen Gewährleistungsansprüche Kraft Gesetzes. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass tatsächlich ein Mangel an der Sache vorhanden ist. Die §§ 434, 435 BGB bestimmen beispielsweise für den Kaufvertrag, was ein Mangel (Sach- oder Rechtsmangel) ist. Ein Mangel liegt bspw. vor, wenn die Sache nicht die vereinbarte Beschaffenheit hat, sich nicht für die gewöhnliche Verwendung eignet oder eine zu geringe Menge geliefert wird. 

Liegt ein Sachmangel vor, so stehen dem Anspruchsinhaber verschiedene Mängelrechte zur Verfügung. *Zunächst besteht ein sog. Vorrang der Nacherfüllung (§ 439 BGB)*. Dem Vertragspartner soll so die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, durch Reparatur oder Nachlieferung der Sache am Vertrag festzuhalten. Verweigert er dies oder schlägt die Nacherfüllung mehrmals fehl, so kann der Käufer den Kaufpreis mindern (§ 441 BGB), vom Vertrag zurück treten (§ 437 Nr.2 BGB) oder kann Schadensersatz (§ 437 Nr.3 BGB) geltend machen.

Der Verkäufer haftet grundsätzlich für alle Mängel, die zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs bestanden haben. *Darunter fallen auch sog. versteckte Mängel die bereits vorhanden waren, jedoch erst später entdeckt wurden.* Liegt ein Mangel vor, muss immer bei demjenigen reklamiert werden, bei dem man die Sache gekauft hat. Meist ist dies der Händler, bei dem Sie die Ware erworben haben. *Falsch wäre es, direkt beim Hersteller seine Rechte geltend zu machen.* In der Praxis geschieht es allerdings oft, dass der Verkäufer als Vertragspartner)versucht, die Haftung im Rahmen der freiwillig gegebenen Garantie auf den Hersteller abzuwälzen. Hierauf müssen Sie sich in der Regel jedoch nicht einlassen. 

Die gesetzliche Verjährungspflicht beträgt grundsätzlich zwei Jahre (§ 438 Abs.1 Nr.3 BGB). Beim Verkauf von Gebrauchtwaren kann die Frist zur Geltendmachung von Ansprüchen auf 12 Monate verkürzt werden. Besonders wichtig ist, dass die Frist bei reinen Privatverkäufen komplett durch einen Haftungsausschluss ausgeschlossen werden kann."


Wie schon gestern gepostet, bastele ich in diesem Fall sicher nicht selbst am Hinterbau meines neuen Bikes rum - am Ende verliere ich damit auch noch meine rechtlichen Ansprüche...

Aber wie "tomblume" sagt, ich empfehle auch, den Ball erst einmal flach zu halten, zum Händler zu gehen um mit ihm gemeinsam eine akzeptable Lösung zu finden. 
Vielleicht musst Du auch nachhelfen und ihm möglicherweise einen Auszug aus den Gesetzestexten unter die Nase halten, falls er sich nicht gleich einsichtig zeigt. 
Das hoffe ich zwar nicht, aber meinem Händler habe ich auch erst mal kräftig nachhelfen müssen...

Viel Erfolg dabei!

Tom
p.s. ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt oder so, aber ich kann goooglen


----------



## andyart (25. Juli 2007)

also ich habe ein Cube AMS 100 Pro in 16" mit einem 2,25er Nobby Nic und der Reifen blockiert beim vollen Einfedern und das darf nicht sein


----------



## andyart (25. Juli 2007)

was ich nicht verstehe:
man informiert sich vorher in Fachzeitschriften, hört sich um, etc.
dann entscheidet man sich für ein teures Bike, weil billigen Schunt will man nicht kaufen und dann sowas...
und über Probleme hört man leider nichts, das ist nicht richtig...
Also ich schaue mal, was mein Händler mit dem Bike macht und vor allem, wie lange ich jetzt keinen Spass habe...


----------



## tomblume (25. Juli 2007)

das AMS 100 wird m.E. mit einem Racing Ralph ausgeliefert.
Also Ball sehr flach halten! 

tom


----------



## andyart (25. Juli 2007)

tomblume schrieb:


> das AMS 100 wird m.E. mit einem Racing Ralph ausgeliefert.
> Also Ball sehr flach halten!
> 
> tom



Also wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man nicht mal einen Nobby Nic drauf machen darf...
In der Bedienungsanleitung oder im Verkaufsprospekt steht sicherlich drin:
Achtung Bike nur mit einem Racing Ralph fahrbar, und max. zulässiger Druck von 2 bar, ansonsten kommt es zum Blockieren des Hinterrades...
Kicken tuma hier net! Und auf diesem Niveau mache ich hier nicht weiter, deswegen bitte ich dich torm, mir bei meinem Problem nicht weiter zu helfen. Danke.


----------



## tomblume (25. Juli 2007)

gern geschehen. 
Den unsachlichen Teil überlass ich meinen Nachpostern.

Schöne Grüße,

Tom


----------



## S.D. (25. Juli 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Also wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man nicht mal einen Nobby Nic drauf machen darf...
> In der Bedienungsanleitung oder im Verkaufsprospekt steht sicherlich drin:
> Achtung Bike nur mit einem Racing Ralph fahrbar, und max. zulässiger Druck von 2 bar, ansonsten kommt es zum Blockieren des Hinterrades...
> Kicken tuma hier net! Und auf diesem Niveau mache ich hier nicht weiter, deswegen bitte ich dich torm, mir bei meinem Problem nicht weiter zu helfen. Danke.



Sehe ich genauso. 
Für mich ein ganz klarer Konstruktionsfehler. Ich bin froh, daß ich mich im Fühjahr nicht für das AMS entschieden habe.

Gruss


----------



## Knauscamper (26. Juli 2007)

RTom schrieb:


> @ andyart:
> 
> Servus Andreas
> 
> ...



Hallo Tom.
Hast du die beiden Bikes wieder vom Händler zurückgeholt? Wenn ja, welche Lösung hat man umgesetzt? Bin im Moment auch im Schriftverkehr mit CUBE. Was ich bisher erreichen konnte ist, dass man mir zumindest mal die Gummihüllen für die Züge zuschicken will. Besser fände ich allerdings, wenn CUBE selber auf diese Idee käme und den Händlern einige dieser Teile zukommen lassen würde (schließlich weiß CUBE ja welcher Händler welches Rad bekommen hat; sollte über 'ne EDV-Auswertung kein Problem sein). Das mit dem Schleifen des Reifens an irgendwelchen Teilen muss ich auch mal überprüfen.

Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso.
> Für mich ein ganz klarer Konstruktionsfehler. Ich bin froh, daß ich mich im Fühjahr nicht für das AMS entschieden habe.
> 
> Gruss



Das mit dem schleifen des Reifen, bis hin zum blockieren konnte ich noch nicht feststellen (AMS 125, 18", NN 2.4) wo schleift/blockiert der denn????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andyart (26. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das mit dem schleifen des Reifen, bis hin zum blockieren konnte ich noch nicht feststellen (AMS 125, 18", NN 2.4) wo schleift/blockiert der denn????



Hallo,
bei meinem 16" sitzt der angeschweißte Nippel (Befestigungslasche Bowdenzug vom Umwerfer) genau mittig auf dem Rahmen, so dass die Noppen an dieser Kante einhängen. Ich habe ein Bild gesehen (glaube 20"?) dort sitzt der Nippel außerhalb weiter auf der Seite des Umwerfers, so dass der Reifen nicht drauf trifft. Ich glaube, dass dies der Unterschied ist.


----------



## RTom (26. Juli 2007)

Knauscamper schrieb:


> Hallo Tom.
> Hast du die beiden Bikes wieder vom Händler zurückgeholt? Wenn ja, welche Lösung hat man umgesetzt? Bin im Moment auch im Schriftverkehr mit CUBE. Was ich bisher erreichen konnte ist, dass man mir zumindest mal die Gummihüllen für die Züge zuschicken will. Besser fände ich allerdings, wenn CUBE selber auf diese Idee käme und den Händlern einige dieser Teile zukommen lassen würde (schließlich weiß CUBE ja welcher Händler welches Rad bekommen hat; sollte über 'ne EDV-Auswertung kein Problem sein). Das mit dem Schleifen des Reifens an irgendwelchen Teilen muss ich auch mal überprüfen.
> 
> Gruß



Noch nicht, aber bereits telefonisch erfahren, dass die Bremsleitung und Züge am Hinterbau besser verlegt wurden und mit den Gummitüllen von Jagwire zusätzlich geschützt wurden. 
Werde wie versprochen detailliert berichten, wenn ich Sie wieder in Händen habe.

Allerdings gab es noch eine neue Negativmeldung:

Offensichtlich sind die verbauten Schaltzüge - zumindest in meinen beiden Fällen - nicht herstellerseitig geschmiert worden.
Beim 16"er hatten wir das bereits am Lago festgestellt. Als ich beim Mecki die Schaltung einstellen lassen wollte, stellte der Mechaniker das fest. 
Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre zu blöd zum Schaltung einstellen ;-)

Bei meinem hab ich das dann dort bewusst nicht machen lassen - jetzt haben sie bei meinem 18"er einen völlig verrosteten Schaltzug ausgetauscht. 

Ich bin vorher jahrelang Steppenwolf gefahren und hab frühestens nach zwei Jahren einen Schaltzug ersetzen müssen - aber nicht schon nach 3 Monaten.

Und um Fragen vorzubeugen: Nein, ich bin weder im Winter auf salznassen Straßen noch im Sommer am oder im Meer herumgefahren.

Also bitte auch auf Eure Züge achten und evtl. gleich schmieren (lassen)!!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Snevern (26. Juli 2007)

Also bei mir Ams Pro 125 ((((20))))) ist noch zwischen den reifen so 2 cm platz



Und es kommt immer mal vor das Züge nicht geschmiert sind ist nicht nur bei Cube sondern bei fast allen anderen fahrradMarken am schlimmsten bei Bergamont 

Also es gibt Fahrräder die werden ohne Fehler zusammen montiert und einige da häufen sich die Fehler ohne ende


Gruß Snevern


----------



## Mustang (26. Juli 2007)

so, war heut wieder biken.

Zum Schaltungszugproblem: Man sieht die Spuren auf dem 3D Link immer deutlicher nach jeder Tour... das ist MIST!

Zum Problem bezüglich des Reifens am Zughalter: Ich bin heute mit dem serienmäßigen Racing Ralph mit 2,5 bar gefahren und bei Herunterfahren einer ca. 40cm hohen Stufe, ist der Hinterradreifen an den Halter mit einem lauten Geräusch gekommen. Ich werde am WE mal Bilder vom Bike machen, wenn ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen habe. Ich werde dann alles zu CUBE schicken. Mal schauen, wie professionell die reagieren. Ich werde berichten.

Gruß


----------



## andyart (27. Juli 2007)

Ich habe soeben mit einem netten Mitarbeiter von Cube telefoniert. Das Ergebnis war leider, dass Cube nicht in den Konstruktionsunterlagen nachschauen kann, ob da was nicht stimmt und nicht nachschauen will, ob noch Bikes im Lager sind zum überprüfen der Problematik. Und dass der Vorgang ca. 3 Wochen dauern würde, bis ein Ergebnis da wäre. Zudem hat er gemeint, dass Cube wohl den Halter nicht wegflext und neu verschweißen würde, weil das dann nicht schön aussehen würde.
So was bleibt mir jetzt übrig? Soll ich 3 Wochen warten und nicht trainieren und 2 Rennen verpassen? Erstmal bis zum Winter mit Lockout weiterfahren und dann das Bike einsenden? Oder hat einer noch eine bessere Lösung?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben mit einem netten Mitarbeiter von Cube telefoniert. Das Ergebnis war leider, dass Cube nicht in den Konstruktionsunterlagen nachschauen kann, ob da was nicht stimmt und nicht nachschauen will, ob noch Bikes im Lager sind zum überprüfen der Problematik. Und dass der Vorgang ca. 3 Wochen dauern würde, bis ein Ergebnis da wäre. Zudem hat er gemeint, dass Cube wohl den Halter nicht wegflext und neu verschweißen würde, weil das dann nicht schön aussehen würde.
> So was bleibt mir jetzt übrig? Soll ich 3 Wochen warten und nicht trainieren und 2 Rennen verpassen? Erstmal bis zum Winter mit Lockout weiterfahren und dann das Bike einsenden? Oder hat einer noch eine bessere Lösung?


einfach weiterfahren .... Meiner Meinung nach sollte dich das Problem nicht gross stören, ...
Ist meine Meinung und ich würde es wohl so machen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RTom (27. Juli 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben mit einem netten Mitarbeiter von Cube telefoniert. Das Ergebnis war leider, dass Cube nicht in den Konstruktionsunterlagen nachschauen kann, ob da was nicht stimmt und nicht nachschauen will, ob noch Bikes im Lager sind zum Ã¼berprÃ¼fen der Problematik. Und dass der Vorgang ca. 3 Wochen dauern wÃ¼rde, bis ein Ergebnis da wÃ¤re. Zudem hat er gemeint, dass Cube wohl den Halter nicht wegflext und neu verschweiÃen wÃ¼rde, weil das dann nicht schÃ¶n aussehen wÃ¼rde.
> So was bleibt mir jetzt Ã¼brig? Soll ich 3 Wochen warten und nicht trainieren und 2 Rennen verpassen? Erstmal bis zum Winter mit Lockout weiterfahren und dann das Bike einsenden? Oder hat einer noch eine bessere LÃ¶sung?



Das wÃ¤re allerdings eine mehr als unprofessionelle und inkompetente Reaktion seitens Cube - wer war denn der Mitarbeiter - PfÃ¶rtner? Lagerarbeiter?

Wie ich ja bereits schon gepostet hatte, hast Du ein verbrieftes Recht auf Nachbesserung durch den HÃ¤ndler â und dieser die entsprechende Verpflichtung. 
Laut meinem amateurhaften RechtsverstÃ¤ndnis wird Dir wohl nichts anderes Ã¼brig bleiben, als zunÃ¤chst diesen - nach Deiner Beschreibung -  offensichtlichen Konstruktionsfehler dem HÃ¤ndler zu prÃ¤sentieren und auf Nachbesserung zu bestehen. 
Falls der das aber nicht umgehend zufrieden stellend lÃ¶sen kann/will, kannst Du!! entscheiden (nicht der HÃ¤ndler und nicht der Hersteller), ob Du ihm das Radl gegen Erstattung des Kaufpreises zurÃ¼ck gibst, das Problem anderweitig lÃ¶st und dafÃ¼r eine Minderung des Kaufpreises verlangst oder weiter den Kopf in den Sand steckst und rumjammerst (sorry)...
NatÃ¼rlich verstehe ich Deinen Zorn, aber eben fÃ¼r diese FÃ¤lle gibt es doch unsere schÃ¶nen Verbraucherschutzgesetze, Rechtschutzversicherungen und RechtsanwÃ¤lte, die Dir da auch gerne weiterhelfen.
Du kannst natÃ¼rlich auch erst einmal sachlich eine oder mehrere dieser Massnahmen ankÃ¼ndigen, z.B. auch Gutachter - immer mit dem Hinweis an den HÃ¤ndler, dass er dann diese Kosten im sicher unwahrscheinlichen Falle eines Rechtsstreits zu tragen hÃ¤tte...
Hast Du die Reklamation eigentlich schriftlich Deinem HÃ¤ndler gegeben? Solltest Du unbedingt tun, dann gibt es spÃ¤ter zumindest bezgl. Fristen kein Problem!

So und jetzt schmeiss das Tempo weg und hau rein!

Wer 3 Wochen wartet ist selber Schuld!

Nichts fÃ¼r Ungut!
Tom


----------



## bronks (27. Juli 2007)

Dafür, daß dieser Thread erst einen Monat alt ist, hat er schon erstaunlich viele Hits. Würde mich interessieren, ob sich so viele Leute an den Problemen der AMS Pro Fahrer aufheitern oder ob hier so viele Leute draufklicken und interessiert bzw. geschockt mitlesen, welche die gleichen Probleme haben. Wäre interessant, wenn sich diese Leute einfach mal kurz melden würden mit "Hab die gleichen Probs".

Ich habe alle hier in diesem Thread genannten Probleme mit meinem AMS Pro und noch ein paar mehr, die aber alle schnell von meinem Händler in Absprache mit Cube repariert werden. Mein Magen versauert mir trotzdem und wie haltbar die Lösungen sind, wird sich noch zeigen.  Ob mein Reifen an der Schaltzughalterung hängen bleibt probiere ich erstmal nicht, da ich keine Dämpferpumpe habe.


----------



## andyart (27. Juli 2007)

@ RTom
ich habe auf der Nummer von Sebastian F. angerufen, der wars aber nicht. Irgendein Kollege.


----------



## Snevern (27. Juli 2007)

Kannst ja dein Dämpfer bisschen härter fahren so das er nicht durchschlägtaumen: 

Ich würde mich auch mal über ein Foto freuen wie es aussieht bei einen ams pro 100 

Gruß Snevern


----------



## J.Hahn (27. Juli 2007)

Das Scheuern der Bremsleitung habe ich auch, da ist jetzt der mitgelieferte Jagwire richtig drauf geschoben und schützt so mal die Leitung. Vorher war er verrutscht und die Bremsleitung hat eine kleine Kerbe.

Das Scheuern der Schaltleitung am 3D-Link ist ebenfalls vorhanden... da bin ich jetzt allerdings kurz vor Panik...

Das Rad ist ein AMS 125 K18 in 20", Mitte Juni gekauft.

Bye.


----------



## tomblume (27. Juli 2007)

ebenfalls Jagwire drauf und gut is.
Ggfls. mit Kabelbinder (gegen Verrutschen) fixieren.

Das Jagwire-Dings wird aber reiben und die Eloxierung wegrubbeln. Ist aber nur ein optisches Problem das ich akzeptieren kann. 


Alternativ könnte man die Züge (zumindest beim 20 und 22er AMS 125) auch außen vorbeilaufen lassen. Ich finde das aber optisch nicht so gut.


Tom


----------



## J.Hahn (27. Juli 2007)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob beim Schaltzug ein Jagwire reicht... wenn ich das komplett durchfedere, dann sind das halt doch bald die 125mm, wo der Schaltzug am Rahmen scheuert... naja, mal schaun, was der Händler heute Nachmittag sagt, vielleicht reicht ja wirklich ein Fixieren und ein Satz Verhüterli.

Bye.


----------



## tomblume (27. Juli 2007)

Spannend ist nach meiner Meinung nur der Bereich, auf den die Kante des Hinterbauquersteges drückt. Da reicht das Verhüterli sicher. Die flächigen Bereiche (Steuerrohr, Oberrohr hinten, ...)  sind unkritisch und reiben bei fast allen Rädern. Außerdem ist es nur die Schaltzugaußenhülle und kein Bremssystem, das unter Druck steht.

Grüße und viel Erfolg beim Händler,

Tom


----------



## J.Hahn (27. Juli 2007)

Das Bild im Beitrag #30 (wo der Schaltzug eine Delle in den 3D-Link gescheuert hat) hat mich doch massiv verunsichert... da geht ja schließlich Material an einem tragenden Bauteil verloren. Und eben eine solche Delle habe ich gestern an meinem Rad auch bemerkt, nur schon etwas größer (hat halt schon 600km durch, das Rad).

Ich bin verunsichert... das Radl macht so keinen Spaß mehr.

Bye.


----------



## andyart (27. Juli 2007)

So da ist mein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (27. Juli 2007)

bronks schrieb:


> Dafür, daß dieser Thread erst einen Monat alt ist, hat er schon erstaunlich viele Hits. Würde mich interessieren, ob sich so viele Leute an den Problemen der AMS Pro Fahrer aufheitern oder ob hier so viele Leute draufklicken und interessiert bzw. geschockt mitlesen, welche die gleichen Probleme haben. Wäre interessant, wenn sich diese Leute einfach mal kurz melden würden mit "Hab die gleichen Probs".




Ich verfolge das hier weil ich mir ursprünglich ein AMS Pro kaufen wollte, aber bei den Problemen mit dem Rad eher nicht mehr!


----------



## Mustang (28. Juli 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> So da ist mein Bild



Ich wundere mich, wie das Bike in 16" ein TÜV Gutachten bekommen hat. Ich weiß nicht, ob der Vergleich hinkt. Jedoch hat mein TÜV Gutachter überprüft, ob das Fahrwerk durchschlägt, nachdem ich meinen Wagen hab tieferlegen lassen  

Du hast einen Nobby Nic drauf, richtig? Ich werde heute versuchen ein gutes Bild in gleicher Position mit dem Racing Ralph zu machen.


----------



## norman68 (28. Juli 2007)

bronks schrieb:


> Dafür, daß dieser Thread erst einen Monat alt ist, hat er schon erstaunlich viele Hits. Würde mich interessieren, ob sich so viele Leute an den Problemen der AMS Pro Fahrer aufheitern oder ob hier so viele Leute draufklicken und interessiert bzw. geschockt mitlesen, welche die gleichen Probleme haben. Wäre interessant, wenn sich diese Leute einfach mal kurz melden würden mit "Hab die gleichen Probs".
> 
> Ich habe alle hier in diesem Thread genannten Probleme mit meinem AMS Pro und noch ein paar mehr, die aber alle schnell von meinem Händler in Absprache mit Cube repariert werden. Mein Magen versauert mir trotzdem und wie haltbar die Lösungen sind, wird sich noch zeigen.  Ob mein Reifen an der Schaltzughalterung hängen bleibt probiere ich erstmal nicht, da ich keine Dämpferpumpe habe.




Na ich lese hier zwar kenn aber die Probleme nicht. Bei meinem AMS Pro 2005 in 20" das ich über 8000 Km durchs Gelände geritten habe mußte ich nur mal die Lager ersetzen. Doch sind diese als Verschleißteil an zu sehen und somit für mich normal.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Mustang (28. Juli 2007)

norman68 schrieb:


> Na ich lese hier zwar kenn aber die Probleme nicht. Bei meinem AMS Pro 2005 in 20" das ich über 8000 Km durchs Gelände geritten habe mußte ich nur mal die Lager ersetzen. Doch sind diese als Verschleißteil an zu sehen und somit für mich normal.
> 
> Ciao Norman



wir reden hier auch über die 2007er Modelle, bei denen die Züge unterhalb des Oberrohrs geführt werden. Das Problem mit dem "blockierenden Rad" betrifft jedoch nocht das 2007er Modell in Größe 16 Zoll.


----------



## norman68 (28. Juli 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> wir reden hier auch über die 2007er Modelle, bei denen die Züge unterhalb des Oberrohrs geführt werden. Das Problem mit dem "blockierenden Rad" betrifft jedoch nocht das 2007er Modell in Größe 16 Zoll.



Ja das weiß ich. Ich bin nur auf die Frage von "bronks" eingegangen warum so viele Lesen aber so wenige schreiben.

Ciao Norman


----------



## J.Hahn (28. Juli 2007)

So, der Händler hat einen Gummiüberzug über das Schaltseil an der Stelle gemacht, wo das Schaltseil am 3D-Link scheuert. Ich habe dann daheim noch einen Gummischutz an der Strebe befestigt, an der das Schaltseil weiter unten scheuert. Und dann noch beide Schaltzüge (die vom Umwerfer und Schaltwerk) an der Sattelstrebe mit Schnellbinder fixiert. Jetzt scheuert da Nichts mehr. Die Schaltzüge können sich beim Ein- und Ausfedern frei bewegen und ich bin erst mal zufrieden, wenn auch ziemlich ernüchtert...

Die große Frage stellt sich halt dann (bleibt aber wohl unbeantwortet im Raum stehen): Ist dieses Rumgescheuere gefährlich für die Rahmen-/Hinterbaustabilität?

Bye.


----------



## Moorlog (29. Juli 2007)

Und noch eine große Frage bleibt im Raum stehen!! 
Was hat sich Cube dabei gedacht dasso zuverlegen und haben sie es nicht vorher mal Getestet??????


----------



## Mustang (29. Juli 2007)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> So, der Händler hat einen Gummiüberzug über das Schaltseil an der Stelle gemacht, wo das Schaltseil am 3D-Link scheuert. Ich habe dann daheim noch einen Gummischutz an der Strebe befestigt, an der das Schaltseil weiter unten scheuert. Und dann noch beide Schaltzüge (die vom Umwerfer und Schaltwerk) an der Sattelstrebe mit Schnellbinder fixiert. Jetzt scheuert da Nichts mehr. Die Schaltzüge können sich beim Ein- und Ausfedern frei bewegen und ich bin erst mal zufrieden, wenn auch ziemlich ernüchtert...
> 
> Die große Frage stellt sich halt dann (bleibt aber wohl unbeantwortet im Raum stehen): Ist dieses Rumgescheuere gefährlich für die Rahmen-/Hinterbaustabilität?
> 
> Bye.



Hi Hahn,

könntest du bitte ein Foto von der Lösung posten?

Gruß


----------



## Wheelerneer (29. Juli 2007)

tomblume schrieb:


> aber doch nur bei maximalem Federweg. Das wird in der Praxis nicht blockieren.
> Trotzdem reklamieren.
> Zug: Die Außenhülle steckt doch noch in einem Endstück aus Kunststoff (oder Metall), das in den Gegenhalter gesteckt wird. Was kann da durchreiben? Selbst wenn, ist es nur eine Zugaußenhülle. DIe sollte eh regelmäßig erneuert werden (bei mir halbjährlich) und kostet nur ein paar Euro. Bremszug wäre was anderes.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

mich würde mal interessieren wie du es schaffst pro Halbjahr die Außenhülle zu schrotte
Komme auf pro Jahr auf 60.000 - 80.000hm und entsprechend km und tausche normalerweise enmal im Jahr und wenns gut läuft nur alle 1,5 Jahre.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomblume (30. Juli 2007)

viel im Matsch fahren und wenig putzen. Ganz einfach.

Tom


----------



## S.D. (30. Juli 2007)

Moorlog schrieb:


> Und noch eine große Frage bleibt im Raum stehen!!
> Was hat sich Cube dabei gedacht dasso zuverlegen und haben sie es nicht vorher mal Getestet??????



Das frage ich micht auch. Allerdings auch bei anderen Herstellern.

Gruss


----------



## J.Hahn (1. August 2007)

Hier zwei Bilder von meiner "Lösung".

Diese Lösung hat jetzt schon mal 100km gehalten. Die weißen Kabelbinder werden demnext noch durch schwarze ersetzt.

Bye.


----------



## S.D. (1. August 2007)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Hier zwei Bilder von meiner "Lösung".
> 
> Diese Lösung hat jetzt schon mal 100km gehalten. Die weißen Kabelbinder werden demnext noch durch schwarze ersetzt.
> 
> Bye.



Sorry, das Problem mag zwar damit beseitigt sein, aber irgendwie sieht das mehr oder weniger nach Flickwerk aus, und an einem neuen Bike in der Preisklasse würde ich das so nicht wollen.
Ausserdem werden Dir die Kabelbinder mit der Zeit die Eloxalschicht zerkratzen oder sogar durchschmirgeln.

Gruss


----------



## J.Hahn (1. August 2007)

Naja, ich will damit radfahren, und keinen Schönheitwettbewerb gewinnen. Wenn das die "Lösung" ist, die mir der Händler und Cube anbieten können, dann habe ich jetzt halt statt 20 eben 25 Kabelbinder dran.

Für's nächste Rad merke ich's mir aber...

Bye.


----------



## Moorlog (2. August 2007)

Also sorry, muß ich S.D. recht geben!

Bei nem neuen Bike (und bei der Preisklasse, obwohl eigendlich egal bei welcher Preisklasse) find ich die Lösung sehr unbefriedigend!
Klar will ich nur mit fahren, aber dann hätte ich mir auch ein 08/15 Rad kaufen können. 

Wenn ich soviel Geld (ich weiß andere geben locker das doppelte aus, trotzdem) ausgebe, will ich auch optisch was gescheides haben und kein Rad was zusammen getüttelt aussieht!

Aber das muß ja jeder selber wissen!!

Find es nur ne schwache Leistung von CUBE so ne Lösung anzubieten!!! 
Aber das ist meine Meinung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesibike (2. August 2007)

Servus,

hier mein Beitrag zum AMS.

Ich habe seit einem Monat ein AMS 125 in 18". Bei mir wars die Schaltung-Vorne(Hülle), die ich noch im Laden bemängelte (eingeklemmt). Mein Händler baute ein ca. 5cm längere Hülle ein, so das der Bogen am Sattelrohr/Lagerpunkt  weiter nach hinten verläuft und so nicht mehr mit dem "Link" am Sattelrohr eingeklemmt werden kann. Ich habe das "Problem" im Internet gegoogelt und bin auf den Thread hier gestoßen. Euch gehts da ähnlich.
Interessant ist ja folgende Tatsache: Im Internetauftritt von Cube ist eine Lösung abgebildet, da laufen die Bremsleitung und Schaltung auf dem Oberrohr und auf der Oberseite der Schwinge. = optisch nicht der Knüller aber müßte ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Im Cube-Prospekt 2007 ist noch ne Lösung abgebildet: Bremsleitung und Schaltung-Hinten laufen über das Unterrohr - Streben nach hinten. = müßte technisch auch einwandfrei funktionieren, obpisch kaum störend.

Was ich auch noch etwas "billig" finde, sind die Plastikklemmen für die Bremsleitung bzw die Schaltzüge. Vor allem die letzte vor dem Sattelrohr. Mir ist der Zug schon zweimal rausgerutscht. Ich hab jetzt einfach ein klares Tesaband rum -  und fertig.
Die Züge habe ich auch wie auf den Bilder von J.Hahn gefixt am Sattelrohr.

Ich fahr auch einen NobbyNick 2.4. Wenn ich den Dämpfer bis Anschlag strapaziere, dann bewegen sich Bremsleitung und Schaltzug nach innen und streifen an den Stollen....rrrrrrr...muß ich mal beobachten, was das für Auswirkungen hat.

Was bleibt als Fazit: Das Bike an sich ist ne Geile Kiste, fährt wie auf Schienen bergauf-bergab. Schade ist nur, das Cube dieses "Leitungsproblem" nicht erkannt hat, bzw es neu geschaffen hat.  Im Prospekt heist es ja "beim Hinterbau jetzt noch besser" "Was gut ist darf auch wieder gut werden"..schmunzel. Ich denke, an der Stelle hat sich der Designer durchgesetzt und nicht der Ingenieur. 
Demnächst ist ja wieder die Eurobike, mal sehen, ob sie da eine Veränderung gemacht haben. Aber ob das für mein jetztiges Bike noch was bringt - zweifelhaft. Die müßten ja die ganze Kiste tauschen.


----------



## cryzz (2. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ein Mitarbeiter von CUBE zu dem Problem der scheuernden Leitungen beim AMS hier mal Stellung nehmen bzw. eine brauchbare Lösung anbieten würde!!!
Dafür ist das CUBE-Forum doch da. Hab eher das Gefühl, dass sich bei Cube keiner mehr um dieses Forum kümmert!

Ciao

Chris


----------



## J.Hahn (2. August 2007)

Zur Klarstellung: Alle weißen Kabelbinder sind von mir drangemacht worden, damit ich den Arberradmarathon beruhigt hab mitfahren können.

Das Rad kommt nächste Woche nochmal zum Händler, dann hat der da eine "professionellere" Lösung dranzumachen. Ich stell mir da z.B. so einen Neoprenüberzug an der Strebe mit dem Schaltzug vor, wäre schön schwarz und fällt weniger auf. Am Sattelrohr sehen wir dann schon, zur Not halt dann schwarze Kabelbinder.

Bye.


----------



## andyart (3. August 2007)

Hallo,
dass es anders geht zeigt Ghost in einer Rückrufaktion:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

im Rahmen der Produktbeobachtung und Qualitätssicherungsmaßnahmen hat die Firma GHOST Mountainbikes GmbH festgestellt, dass es bei den Bremsen des Typs Formula Oro Puro und Bianco, welche auf den Rädern des Typs AMR 9000 ´07 und ERT 9000 ´07 montiert sind, zu Problemen mit dem Befestigungsstift des Bremshebels kommen kann. 

Es ist unter Umständen möglich, dass sich dieser Stift durch eine werksseitig nicht korrekt angezogene Madenschraube lösen und herausfallen kann. Im letztgenannten Fall ist es nicht mehr möglich zu bremsen und kann somit schlimmstenfalls zu schweren Stürzen führen. 

Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist es daher unbedingt notwendig, dass Sie sich mit Ihrem Händler zwecks einer Überprüfung umgehend in Verbindung setzen."[/I]

Mit dem Blockieren des Hinterrades ist das sicherlich u.U. genauso gefährlich, deswegen, wo bleibt der Kommentar von CUBE??????


----------



## S.D. (3. August 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dass es anders geht zeigt Ghost in einer Rückrufaktion:
> 
> "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...




Daß es aber auch noch schlechter geht zeigt uns ebenfalls die Fa. Ghost mir ihrem ERT Modell 2005 / 2006, wo Bolzen falsch dimensioniert sind und Hinterbauten durchschlagen.
Nachzulesen auch hier in diesem Forum.
Fazit:  Die Hersteller müssen jedes Jahr etwas Neues bringen und Zeit für Entwicklung und Erprobung spart man sich ein.
Ich möchte mir für die nächste Saison unbedingt ein AMS Pro holen. Da man bei CUBE die Bikes leider aus dem Prospekt bestellen muß - und selbst die dort abgebildeten Bikes entsprechen dann nicht den tatsächlichen - kann leider nicht probegefahren werden.

Gruss


----------



## J.Hahn (3. August 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> ...
> Ich möchte mir für die nächste Saison unbedingt ein AMS Pro holen. Da man bei CUBE die Bikes leider aus dem Prospekt bestellen muß - und selbst die dort abgebildeten Bikes entsprechen dann nicht den tatsächlichen - kann leider nicht probegefahren werden...



Gibt es keinen Cube-Händler bei dir in der Nähe? Mein Händler hat mich sehr wohl alle möglichen Räder (Cube, Ghost, Corratec, Sabotage, ...) probe fahren lassen... und dabei ist halt das Cube AMS pro 125 übriggeblieben (beste Ausstattung, bestes Fahrgefühl).

Schade, daß die Qualitätssicherung so versagt hat.

Bye.


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Gibt es keinen Cube-Händler bei dir in der Nähe? Mein Händler hat mich sehr wohl alle möglichen Räder (Cube, Ghost, Corratec, Sabotage, ...) probe fahren lassen... und dabei ist halt das Cube AMS pro 125 übriggeblieben (beste Ausstattung, bestes Fahrgefühl).
> 
> Schade, daß die Qualitätssicherung so versagt hat.
> 
> Bye.




Kann sich ja ändern  das mit der Sicherung der Qualität und der Annahme, der manchmal doch konstruktiven Kritik in den Foren


----------



## S.D. (3. August 2007)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Gibt es keinen Cube-Händler bei dir in der Nähe? Mein Händler hat mich sehr wohl alle möglichen Räder (Cube, Ghost, Corratec, Sabotage, ...) probe fahren lassen... und dabei ist halt das Cube AMS pro 125 übriggeblieben (beste Ausstattung, bestes Fahrgefühl).
> 
> Schade, daß die Qualitätssicherung so versagt hat.
> 
> Bye.



Versuch´ mal im März oder April ein CUBE-Bike probezufahren. Und da ich einen 16"-Rahmen brauche muß ich im Februar bestellen, damit ich im Juni ein Bike kriege.
Die meisten Händler haben nur 18" oder 20" Bikes vorgeordert.

Gruss


----------



## andyart (7. August 2007)

Hallo,
so mein Händler sieht die Problematik genau so wie alle hier: Das darf bei einem Bike in dieser Preisklasse nicht sein. 
Deswegen hat er mir das Geld zurückgegeben. Ich habe mir nun ein anderes Bike gekauft. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Euer Händler auch so reagieren, weil die gezeigten Bastellösungen ja alle ein Witz sind!
Gruss


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2007)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Hier zwei Bilder von meiner "Lösung".
> 
> Diese Lösung hat jetzt schon mal 100km gehalten. Die weißen Kabelbinder werden demnext noch durch schwarze ersetzt.
> 
> Bye.



Wenn ich mir die Lösung so anschaue, sollte es auch funktionieren, wenn man die Züge überkreuz führt. Das heisst der hintere Schaltzug links am Sattelrohr vorbei und die Hydraulikleitung rechts am Sattelrohr vorbei (von hinten geschaut). Dies sollte eigentlich ausreichen die Züge von der Wippe fernzuhalten, ohne sie mit Kabelbindern einzuengen. Eine ähnliche Lösung gab es früher bei der Deore U-Brake montiert an einem Zaskar 
Wenn ich meine Züge erneuere werde ich es mal versuchen. Aber werde mir wegen dem Problem kein neues Rad kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oelmann (9. August 2007)

Hallo,

bislang habe ich Eure Diskussion nur mit Interesse verfolgt. Mein AMS CC (Messemodell) war noch zu neu, um da Erfahrungen beizusteuern. Nun, nach ca. 240 km habe ich dasselbe Problem, wie Moorlog. Auch meine Kabelverlegung ist dieselbe, wie bei ihm und die Scheuerstelle auch.





Meinen Händler habe ich schon bevor ich das bei mir entdeckt habe angesprochen. Er kannte das Problem, allerdings nur von großen Rahmen (22"), was mich wundert. Er meinte, man könne das verhindern, wenn man beim Verlegen der Züge aufpaßt, daß diese nicht scheuern, was aber offensichtlich nicht immer geht.

Da mein im Kaufpreis enthaltener erster Service noch aussteht, mache ich mir deswegen weniger Gedanken. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur einfach noch sehr geblendet von der Anfangseuphorie. Das AMS ist einfach Klasse und macht viel Spaß, auch wenn da nachher vielleicht ein Verhüterli drüber steckt.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## tomblume (10. August 2007)

Ich habe einen Jagwire Gummiüberzieher über Brems- und Schaltaußenülle so "positioniert", dass die Schauerstelle an der Wippe und die Klemmstelle am Quersteg durch den Gummi geschützt ist. Über dem Ausfallende einfach einen Aufkleber auf das Rohr.
Für die 2 Kanten am hinteren unteren Teil des Oberrohrs habe ich noch keine Lösung.  Werde es auch mal mit den Jagwires und evtl. mit Rahmenschutzaufklebern versuchen.
Von Kabelbinderorgien halte ich persönlich nichts. Über Kreuz würde ich auch nicht verlegen, da die Scheuerstellen am OR sonst zu stark belastet werden.


Dies sind für mich aber keine Weltuntergänge. Das Rad fährt extrem gut und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar. Außerdem halten die Lager und es sind bislang keine Brüche durch Unterdimensionierungen bekannt. Die Alternativen (Viergelenker, Eloxierter Rahmen, versenkbare Stütze, Flaschenhalter am UR, durchgehende Züge, guter Dämpfer) hätten Nicolai und Liteville geheißen und 1000  mehr gekostet. 


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Oelmann (10. August 2007)

@Tom,
stimme Dir zu. Das ist kein Weltuntergang und Dein Work around ist praktikabel.

Im Anhang noch mal das Bild zu meinem Fall.
Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## andyart (10. August 2007)

Hallo Herr Foerth,
was sagt denn jetzt der Hersteller dazu? Viele hier wissen, dass Cube eins der besten Bikes sind - und zukünftig auch bleiben soll. Aber bis jetzt gab es noch kein Komentar von Cube zu diesen 2 Themen (streifen und blockieren). Die Cube-Anhänger empfinden dieses Schweigen als sehr negativ, schön wäre, wenn jetzt endlich jemand mal Stellung dazu nimmt.
Schönen Gruß


----------



## holger.frank (11. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem bei Cube bzgl. dieser 2 Probleme nachgefragt, die Antwort war: "ist bekannt und wird für die 2008er Modelle behoben sein".
Ich will mir ein 2008er AMS 125 zulegen und bin gespannt auf die Lösung. 

Für die 2007er Modelle, würde ich den Lösungsvorschlag von mzaskar, die Züge nach dem Sattelrohr zu kreuzen, mal versuchen.

gruss holger


----------



## Mustang (11. August 2007)

Wenn man die Züge kreuzt, kommen diese zu nah an den Reifen. Lösung ist demnach unpraktikabel.

Tolle Wurst, sind nun die 2007er Modellbesitzer die Beta-Tester für Cube!?!? Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass mein 3D Link nach nicht mal 600KM eine mindestens 1mm tiefe Kerbe besitzt. Nach einem Jahr ist die Kerbe des Gelenks sicherlich so groß und tief, dass es sicherheitsrelevant wird. Zusätzlich halte ich das blockierende Rad ebenfalls für mehr als sicherheitsrelevant, so dass CUBE als verantwortungsvoller Hersteller zumindest eine Stellungnahme abgeben könnte.


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (11. August 2007)

Hallo
Verfolge diese Thread auch aus neugier mit ,mich betrifft es allerdings nicht
hab ein 2006er Model
Ich bin eigentlich ein sehr zufriedener Cube Kunde allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung das sich ein Cube Mitarbeiter zumindest zu diesem Thema Stellung 
beziehen solte.
Wenigstens ein "Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung" oder so ähnlich solte schon drin sein !!  
Ich habe zwar verständnis dafür das bei immer kürzeren Entwicklungszeiten
auch mal Fehler auftretten allerdings solte man dann auch dazu stehen und eine 
Stellungnahme abgeben


----------



## luckyfranky (11. August 2007)

Servus, also im Automobilbereich wäre das ne ganz klare Rückrufaktion. Hier muß der Hersteller ne Abstellmaßnahme anbieten, welche die Händler kostenfrei umsetzten. Ansonsten ist das Rädchen absolut top, aber jedesmal bei nem richtigen Einfedern hinten um seine Leitungen Angst zu haben kann nicht sein. Ich jedenfalls schreibe Cube an und fordere genau das, und wenn das jeder macht der ein so ein Bike hat, könnte das auch was bringen.
Also...haut in die Tasten...
Gruß Fränk


----------



## Moorlog (11. August 2007)

Hab ich doch schon! Na und ausßer ist uns bekannt und dafür haben wir ne Gummihülle dabei gelegt, kam nichts. Auf weiteres nachfragen von mir kam überhaupt keine Antwort mehr. 

Spricht nicht wirklich für Service, aber ist CUBE ja leider nicht die einzige Firma in D bei der das so ist. 

Ansonsten nen Top Bike, bin vom Fahrverhalten voll begeistert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andyart (12. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ja bereits geschrieben, dass mein Händler mir das Geld zurückgegeben hat. Das Bike war zu diesem Zeitpunkt 4 Wochen alt. Habt ihr euren Händler deswegen direkt mal angesprochen? Ein guter Händler sollte auf der Seite des Käufers stehen.
Die Sache ist für mich klar, dass man mit solchen Fehlern nicht rumfahren kann, weil diese ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen. In einem Rechtsfall wäre die Lage meiner Meinung klar (ich bin jedoch kein Jurist!).

Was kann jetzt Cube machen? 

Ich würde folgendes vorschlagen:
1. Eine Stellungnahme (kann ja passieren, Menschen machen Fehler, blabla...)
2. Eine kurzfristige Regelung, wie die Fahrer mit dem Problem umgehen sollen, z.b. Verhüterli drüberziehen, im Falle des Blockierens keine grobstolligen Reifen fahren, etc...
3. Langfristige Lösung z.B. anbieten, dass man das Bike nächstes Jahr gegen das neue Modell kostenlos (Verschleißteile natürlich nicht) umtauschen wird.

Aber Schweigen ist meiner Meinung nach das letzte.


----------



## Oelmann (13. August 2007)

Hallo,

habe das Foto meines "Schadens" auch meinem Händler geschickt. Antwort ist, daß beim 1. Check eben Zug und Hülle anders verlegt werden müssen. Ich bin gespannt darauf, vor allem was die Langfristigkeit der Lösung angeht. Halte das aber für machbar.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## Moorlog (13. August 2007)

Moin, also ich hab jetzt über beide Züge so nen Jagdwire gummi drüber und das scheind zu gehen! Also zumindet bis jetzt nichts weiter passiert bei mir.
Meine Zübe sind aber auch so verlegt das sie nicht seitlich am 3D Link scheuern! Mein Händler hat auch gemeind, das wir bei der ersten Durchsichtig die Züge noch etwas kürzen damit das noch weniger dran scheuert!
Das mit dem blockierenden Hinterrad hab ich noch kein Problem gehabt, weil ich wohl das Fahrwerk bis jetzt noch nihct ganz ausgereitz habe, obwohl ich schon ein paar stark verblocke wege gefahren bin. Hab nen 18 Rahmen.
Was mich im moment am meisten Fuchst, ist das sich CUBE noch nicht einmal sich hier gemeldet hat (soviel zum Herrsteller Forum, dann können sie es auch lassen!) und die aussagen die bis jetzt wohl kammen von CUBE waren bis jetzt auch nicht das ware!


----------



## andyart (14. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Cube sollte sich nun endlich mal dazu äußern. Was haltet ihr davon, mit dieser Sache an eine Bike-Zeitschrift zu wenden?


----------



## RTom (14. August 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Cube sollte sich nun endlich mal dazu Ã¤uÃern. Was haltet ihr davon, mit dieser Sache an eine Bike-Zeitschrift zu wenden?



Wenn die Fachzeitschriften ihren "journalistischen Auftrag" wirklich  ernst nÃ¤hmen, wÃ¼rden sie sicher auch in den entsprechenden wichtigen Foren lesen...

Ich sehe hier wohl kaum eine Chance, da sich diese Magazine nun mal Ã¼ber Anzeigen finanzieren, sich also mehr als Infoportal und Sprachrohr der Industrie verstehen, als dass ihnen die verschiedensten Interessen der Leser wichtiger wÃ¤re â zumindest solange wir abonnieren bzw. kaufen und die verbreitete Auflage stimmt.

Wenn Ã¼berhaupt, dann wÃ¼rden wohl die âEnthÃ¼llungsmagazinsendungenâ der privaten TV-Sender Interesse zeigen â aber dann mÃ¼ssten wohl vorher schon Bremsleitungen gerissen, Knochen gebrochen und Blut geflossen sein, um fÃ¼r genÃ¼gend hohe Einschaltquoten zu garantieren.
Ist nun mal leider so...

Solltest Du aber dennoch hier etwas unternehmen wollen, stehe ich gerne mit meinen unguten Erfahrungen zur VerfÃ¼gung.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Tom


----------



## andyart (14. August 2007)

Hallo Tom,
Du siehst das leider sicherlich genau richtig, dass die Fachzeitschriften im Prinzip nur ihren eigenen Profit sichern wollen. Leider ist das so. Also was gibts für alternativen? Sollen wir ein eigenes wirklich unanhängiges Magazin gründen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (14. August 2007)

RTom schrieb:


> ... Wenn überhaupt, dann würden wohl die Enthüllungsmagazinsendungen der privaten TV-Sender Interesse zeigen ...


Ich habe bereits die erste harte Massnahme ergriffen: Ich kaufe mir nicht mehr die Zeitschriften, in denen das AMS immer als mit Abstand bestes Radl in seiner Preisklasse beweihräuchert wird und sogar doppelt so teure Räder nach deren ihren Bewertungssystem schlechter sind. 

Daß mir beim Radlkauf die genannten Schwachstellen nicht aufgefallen sind ist Unerfahrenheit, aber daß ein Radlhansl aus der Fahrradbravo nicht weiß worauf er bei der Bewertung eines Fahrrades achten soll ist schon übel. Erst recht wenn man bedenkt, daß bei der aktuellen Konstruktion des AMS ein Verschleiß an den Zügen und Leitungen in kürzester Zeit in einer Form auftritt, daß man es nicht übersehen kann.

Eigentlich halte ich mich für Werberesistent, aber in dem Fall meine ich, daß hat da etwas versagt ...


----------



## Oelmann (14. August 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Cube sollte sich nun endlich mal dazu äußern. Was haltet ihr davon, mit dieser Sache an eine Bike-Zeitschrift zu wenden?


 
Hallo,

die BIKE hat in ihrer aktuellen Ausgabe ja die Nichtlieferfähigkeit (siehe Diskussion im parallelen Thread) einiger Hersteller in ihrem Editorial angesprochen. Namen wurden allerdings nicht genannt. Von daher ist der Vorschlag von andyart gut. 

Private Fernsehsender? Das geht wohl zu weit. Dafür ist das Thema zu unspektakulär.

Ja, auch die BIKE hängt von den Anzeigen ab, aber das gilt für alle Zeitungen. Derartige Themen werden dort aber durchaus plaziert. Daß den Jungs das beim Test nicht aufgefallen ist, ist sicher nicht gut. 

Wenn Ihr mich dabei gebrauchen könnt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## RTom (14. August 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> ... Also was gibts für alternativen? Sollen wir ein eigenes wirklich unanhängiges Magazin gründen?



Gute Idee ;-)

Also, was brauchen wir dazu?
Erst mal gründen wir einen Verlag, dann suchen wir ein paar Redakteure (Wort & Bild) und freie Schreiberlinge, ein Verlagsbüro, eine Vertriebsmannschaft, die sowohl Anzeigen (!!!) als auch die Magazine verkauft, eine Druckerei sollte das kleinste Problem sein - und natürlich einen Investor, der uns hilft das erste Jahr und die Markteinführung zu überstehen.

Ich kümmere mich gerne um das Layout und den Druck - übernimmst Du den Rest? Oelmann, was machst Du?  

Ok, Spass beiseite - wenn das so einfach wäre...

Selbst so ein Internet-Forum wie dieses ist nur so gut wie die Beiträge darin und vor Allem sein Bekanntheitsgrad.
Schau Dir doch einfach mal die Zahl der User des CUBE-Bereichs an.
Das ist sicher nur ein verschwindend geringer Anteil derer, die ein CUBE besitzen. Nimmst Du davon noch die, die ein AMS pro 2007 haben, bislang überhaupt das Problem wahrgenommen haben und in diesem Thread aktiv mitwirken...  

Bei aller verständlichen Empörung - die ich natürlich gleich doppelt teile (2 x AMS pro 100 `07!) - ist wohl doch der beste Weg, immer und immer wieder den Händler in die Pflicht zu nehmen. Dann liegt es an dem, seinerseits wiederum Druck auf den Hersteller auszuüben.

Ich hatte ja weiter oben bereits auf die rechtliche Situation hingewiesen - Du hast es in letzter Konsequenz auch richtig gemacht und Dein Bike wieder zurückgegeben. 

Gut so - das nenne ich den aktiven finalen Protest!  

In unserem Fall ist es eben besser als beim Lotto - hier ist der Rechtsweg nicht ausgeschlossen! Also geht ihn!

Tom


----------



## andyart (14. August 2007)

Genau, das meine ich auch, also nicht meckern sondern glotzen. Stellt eurem Händler die Bikes auf den Hof und fordert das Geld zurück. Und kauft euch ein anderes, oder wartet bis nächstes evtl. die Fehler behoben sind. Cube hat sich ja immer noch nicht geäußert. Ich habe mir ein anderes Bike gekauft, es war zwar 700 Euro teurer, aber es macht deutlich mehr Spass und glänzt mit vielen schönen Details. 
Also kämpft um euer Recht!


----------



## Oelmann (14. August 2007)

RTom schrieb:


> Bei aller verständlichen Empörung - die ich natürlich gleich doppelt teile (2 x AMS pro 100 `07!) - ist wohl doch der beste Weg, immer und immer wieder den Händler in die Pflicht zu nehmen. Dann liegt es an dem, seinerseits wiederum Druck auf den Hersteller auszuüben.


 
Den Weg halte ich für am besten. Ich hatte schon geschrieben, daß mein Händler schnell eine Lösung angeboten hat. O.k., ist noch Garantiezeit. Danach sieht es vielleicht anders aus, aber die Händler können sicher mehr ausrichten.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## RTom (14. August 2007)

Öhm, mal 'ne Frage an den/die Mods:
Ab wann wird ein Thread eigentlich "Wichtig:" ?

So etwa wie 
"Wichtig: Stellungnahme von CUBE BIKES zu den Lagerproblemen"

Müssen wir da jetzt noch so lange warten, bis sich tatsächlich jemand von CUBE dazu äussert, um unserem nunmehr doch schon heiss diskutierten Problem eine übergeordnete Wichtigkeit zu verleihen, oder müssen tatsächlich erst Knochen gebrochen und Blut geflossen sein??

Tom


----------



## andyart (14. August 2007)

Also ich probiere nun mal die Fachzeitschriften-Schiene, mal schauen, ob die an so etwas Interesse haben.


----------



## RTom (14. August 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Also ich probiere nun mal die Fachzeitschriften-Schiene, mal schauen, ob die an so etwas Interesse haben.



Super - viel Glück!

Da ja nun wenigstens eine von denen in München ist, stelle ich gerne meine beiden Bikes zur Verfügung!

Hau rein!  

Tom


----------



## Oelmann (14. August 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Also ich probiere nun mal die Fachzeitschriften-Schiene, mal schauen, ob die an so etwas Interesse haben.


 
Wenn Du von mir Fotomaterial benötigst, gib Bescheid.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (14. August 2007)

Anbei ein Beispiel wie es richtig geht :

http://www.telespiegel.de/news/07/1408-nokia-akku-rueckruf.html

Ich krieg nen neuen Akku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RTom (14. August 2007)

~CuBeLeR~ schrieb:


> http://www.telespiegel.de/news/07/1408-nokia-akku-rueckruf.html
> 
> Ich krieg nen neuen Akku



Na gratuliere - und den machste dann mit Kabelbinder und Jagwire-Gummis am Hinterbau fest?  


Nee, sorry, Quatsch  

Was Nokia da macht, trifft es wohl ganz gut, so würden wir uns das wohl ungefähr auch von CUBE wünschen. 

Allerdings gehe ich mal davon aus, dass hier weniger Nokia als der Akkuhersteller dafür bluten muss. Auch die Größenordnungen, 46 Millionen Stück, sind schon eine andere Hausnummer.
Aber Nokia nutzt das Ganze, um aus einem Sachmangel eine kleine positive Imagekampagne zu machen. 
Clever! 
CuBeLeR und viiiiele Nokia-User sind jetzt sehr zufrieden mit Nokia (wen interessiert schon die Matsushita Battery Industrial Co. Ltd...?)

Und was macht CUBE???


----------



## andyart (22. August 2007)

Also die 2 großen Zeitschriften interessieren sich anscheinend nicht für die Gesundheit der Leser. Ich habe bisher keine Rückmeldung erhalten. Dass die Zeitschriften so abhängig sind von ihren Finanzieren, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Also mehr kann ich nicht mehr machen. Ich hatte ja Glück, dass mein Händler mir das Geld zurückgegeben hat, so dass ich jetzt nicht mit einem schlechten Kompromissbike rumfahren muss und mich die Leute auf diese Bastellösungen ansprechen. 
Und dass Cube immernoch nicht reagiert...
Also ich werde mir sicher kein Bike mehr von Cube kaufen und auch meinen Bekannten von der Geschichte erzählen. Zudem werde ich die Tests in den Zeitschriften nicht mehr so ernst nehmen.
Gruß


----------



## Wheelerneer (22. August 2007)

andyart schrieb:


> Also die 2 großen Zeitschriften interessieren sich anscheinend nicht für die Gesundheit der Leser. Ich habe bisher keine Rückmeldung erhalten. Dass die Zeitschriften so abhängig sind von ihren Finanzieren, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Also mehr kann ich nicht mehr machen. Ich hatte ja Glück, dass mein Händler mir das Geld zurückgegeben hat, so dass ich jetzt nicht mit einem schlechten Kompromissbike rumfahren muss und mich die Leute auf diese Bastellösungen ansprechen.
> Und dass Cube immernoch nicht reagiert...
> Also ich werde mir sicher kein Bike mehr von Cube kaufen und auch meinen Bekannten von der Geschichte erzählen. Zudem werde ich die Tests in den Zeitschriften nicht mehr so ernst nehmen.
> Gruß



Denke man muss die Sache realistisch sehen, denn es sind nicht aller Bikes betroffen. Habe für mich und meine Freundin ein AMS Pro 100 in 18 und 20" gekauft und seti Februar 60.000hm und entsprechend km drauf ohne dass ein Scheuern aufgetreten ist.

Die Tests beziehen sich immer auf eine bestimmte Rahmengröße z.B. 18 oder 20", die 16" Räder werden vielleicht noch im Rahmen von Lady-Bikes mitgetestet aber so wie ich das sehe zu selten.

Bedeutet also, der Test ist realistisch und spiegelt den Eindruck des/der GETESTETEN Testbikes wieder.

Eine Prüfung aller Größen wäre ja eine Lebensaufgabe für die Tester.

*PS: 
NEIN ich arbeite bei keiner Bike-Zeitschrift und lese sie auch nur fast kostenfrei in der Bibliothek UND ich kenn die Artikel schön langsam auswendig, da sie sich jedes Jahr wiederholen!*

Als KFZ-Ingenieur sehe die Sache anderseits auch entsprechend kritisch: 
Laut Cube-Werbung  sind die Hinterbauteile FEM berechnet. Bedeutet, dass eine Schädigung der Teile automatisch ein Sicherheitsrisko darstellt. *Also nix mit schwarzem Filzstift die angeschliffene Stelle kaschieren sondern zum Händler und tauschen lassen! Jede Kerbe und ist sie noch so klein ist eine Sollbruchstelle!*

Beim blockierenden Hinterrad beim 16" ohne Luft im Dämpfer gilt das Gleiche.
Sicherheitsrisiko wenn das Blockieren auch mit richtigem Dämpfersetup auftritt . Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass von allen 16" Kunden nur maximal 10% so fahren, dass der Dämpfer durchschlägt. Somit sind von der Problematik wahrscheinlich nur wenige, die aber richtig betroffen.


Mich würden die Seriennummern eurer "Problemräder" interessieren. (z.B. 22XX, bis zur Hundert reicht)
Vielleicht trifft es vor allem Cubes, die später gebaut wurden (Ursache: Kostenoptimierung durch "schlampige" Montage?)

Werde mal nach dem Urlaub versuchen die Verlegung bei meinen Bikes zu fotografieren und zu posten. Denn in zwei Wochen müssten so um die 75.000hm drauf sein und wenn dann nix ist kommt auch nix mehr und kann evtl. von euch übernommen werden.


----------



## schatten (22. August 2007)

Wheelerneer schrieb:


> Laut Cube-Werbung  sind die Hinterbauteile FEM berechnet. Bedeutet, dass eine Schädigung der Teile automatisch ein Sicherheitsrisko darstellt.



Diesen Zusammenhang mußt Du aber mal bitte näher erklären.
Hast Du einen Zugang  zu den Rechnungsdaten und weißt, welche Sicherheiten angesetzt wurden?

Der Verweis auf FEM ist für mich eher ein Marketingmittel und kein Qualitätsmerkmal.

Wegen Scheuern der Leitungen und eventuellem Blockieren des Hinterrads beim Durchchlagen des Dämpfers mache ich mich auch nicht verrückt. Das Rad funktioniert hinreichend, die Leitungen behalte ich im Auge bzw. werde noch einen Kabelbinder anbringen und ein kurzzeitig blockierendes Hinterrad halte ich für beherrschbar (wobei mit dem Serienreifen Racing Ralph das Problem gar nicht existiert).

Daß das alles ein schlechtes Bild auf Cube wirft, ist natürlich klar und ich werde mir sicher gut überlegen, ob ich noch mal ein Bike dieser Marke kaufe.


----------



## bronks (23. August 2007)

Im Mountainbike Magazin 09/2007 ist das Heftl "Neuheiten 2007" dabei. Auf Seite 3 Sieht man einen Teil des neuen Cube AMS 100. Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen sind wieder anders verlegt.

Wieder ein weiteres Experiment.

Wann kapieren die Entwickler von Cube endlich, daß dieser Rahmen von vornerein nicht dafür geeignet ist, um überhaupt Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge nach hinten zu verlegen.


----------



## Wheelerneer (23. August 2007)

schatten schrieb:


> Diesen Zusammenhang mußt Du aber mal bitte näher erklären.
> Hast Du einen Zugang  zu den Rechnungsdaten und weißt, welche Sicherheiten angesetzt wurden?
> 
> Der Verweis auf FEM ist für mich eher ein Marketingmittel und kein Qualitätsmerkmal.
> kaufe.



Leichtbau geht nur noch über FEM.
Wenn Cube Leichtbau betreibt wird die Sicherheit sicher nicht bei Faktor 2 oder 3 liegen sonst wärs kein Leichtbau mehr.
Ein "Normalfahrer" wird den Rahmen sicher trotz Scheuerstellen nicht knacken, aber wenn ich mir die Scheuerstellen anschaue deutet dies auf entsprechenden Einsatz auf ruppigem Gelände hin und hier wird der Rahmen sicher entsprechend belastet.

Vom Gefühl her würde ich schätzen, dass die hier Sicherheit von 1,5 gewählt haben. An einer Kerbe, abhängig von deren Form, kann die Spannung aber ziemlich schnelll nach oben gehen und die Sicherheit pulversisieren. Vor allem wenn ich mir das Bild mit der einige mm tiefen Kerbe anschaue habe ich doch Bedenken. 

Werde nächste Woche mal zum Spaß eine FEM Simulation an einer Vergleichsgeometrie machen und mir anschauen um wieviel Prozent die Spannung an der Stelle steigt. Vermute mal als Ergebnis die doppelte Spannung aufgrund Umlenkung des Kraftflusses.

Da ich beim meinem alten AMS auch einen Rahmenbruch am Hinterbau hatte bin ich entsprechend vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## schatten (23. August 2007)

Wheelerneer schrieb:


> Leichtbau geht nur noch über FEM.


Hm, Leichbau gibt es länger, als es FEM gibt. Daß heutzutage alles mit FE gerechnet wird, heißt ja nicht, daß es ohne nicht geht.


> Wenn Cube Leichtbau betreibt wird die Sicherheit sicher nicht bei Faktor 2 oder 3 liegen sonst wärs kein Leichtbau mehr.
> Ein "Normalfahrer" wird den Rahmen sicher trotz Scheuerstellen nicht knacken, aber wenn ich mir die Scheuerstellen anschaue deutet dies auf entsprechenden Einsatz auf ruppigem Gelände hin und hier wird der Rahmen sicher entsprechend belastet.


Das AMS 100 pro würde ich nicht als Leichtbau einstufen. Über die Sicherheitszahlen kann man nur spekulieren, solange man die Lastannahmen nicht kennnt. Da ich selbst so eine Scheuerstelle habe, weiß ich auch, daß die schon bei moderater Fahrweise entsteht.


> Vom Gefühl her würde ich schätzen, dass die hier Sicherheit von 1,5 gewählt haben. An einer Kerbe, abhängig von deren Form, kann die Spannung aber ziemlich schnelll nach oben gehen und die Sicherheit pulversisieren. Vor allem wenn ich mir das Bild mit der einige mm tiefen Kerbe anschaue habe ich doch Bedenken.


Eine Schätzung hilft nicht weiter. Die Kerbe ist nicht wirklich scharfkantig, so daß ich da weniger Angst habe.


> Werde nächste Woche mal zum Spaß eine FEM Simulation an einer Vergleichsgeometrie machen und mir anschauen um wieviel Prozent die Spannung an der Stelle steigt. Vermute mal als Ergebnis die doppelte Spannung aufgrund Umlenkung des Kraftflusses.


Ja, mach mal. Aber kennen wir eigentlich den Werkstoff der Schwinge?
Hab gerade mal auf der Cube-HP geschaut: Da steht gar nichts von FEM-Auslegung der Hebel, nur von kinematischen Analysen.


> Da ich beim meinem alten AMS auch einen Rahmenbruch am Hinterbau hatte bin ich entsprechend vorsichtig geworden.


Sag das doch gleich!


----------



## Oelmann (24. August 2007)

Hallo,

so, jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder zu dem Thema. Mittlerweile war ich mit meinem AMS beim Händler zum ersten Check, siehe mein Post vom 9. und 10.08. 

Auch bei mir wurde das Kabel verlegt, allerdings um die Sattelstütze herum. Die Lösung sieht praktikabel aus, ich muß sie aber erst noch erproben. Das Foto ist leider unscharf, aber da das Thema hier schon hinlänglich diskutiert wurde, dürfte die Lösung verständlich sein.

Viele Grüße
Oelmann


----------



## bronks (24. August 2007)

Wheelerneer schrieb:


> ... FEM ...


Könnte mir bitte einer Sagen, was FEM bedeutet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oelmann (24. August 2007)

bronks schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte einer Sagen, was FEM bedeutet?


 
Finite Elemente Methode

Siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finite-Elemente-Methode

oder wenn Du mehr wissen willst 6-jähriges Ingenieurstudium  

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## S.D. (24. August 2007)

bronks schrieb:


> Im Mountainbike Magazin 09/2007 ist das Heftl "Neuheiten 2007" dabei. Auf Seite 3 Sieht man einen Teil des neuen Cube AMS 100. Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen sind wieder anders verlegt.
> 
> Wieder ein weiteres Experiment.
> 
> Wann kapieren die Entwickler von Cube endlich, daß dieser Rahmen von vornerein nicht dafür geeignet ist, um überhaupt Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge nach hinten zu verlegen.



Da liegst Du leider falsch. Das Bild stammt von der Eurobike 2006. Abgebildet ist das 07´er Stereo und das 07´er AMS.
Die Leitungen im 2007´er Prospekt wurden auch anders verlegt, wie es dann tatsächlich war.

Gruss


----------



## Oelmann (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

tja, da hat sich die Kabelverlegung beim neuen AMS doch nicht verändert, siehe neue Seite und auch der Post von S.D. im parallelen Thread zur neuen Cube-Seite:
http://img.cube.eu/details/zoomify/zoom.html?AMS_comp_schwarz_d2

Nach den Erfahrungen in 2007 kann es aber gut sein, daß die dann ausgelieferten Cubes (irgendwann) in 2008 dann doch eine ganz andere Verlegung haben werden.

Vielleicht ist das ja ein (nicht zu entschuldigender) Grund, warum sich Cube hier nie geäußert hat. Sie wissen es vielleicht selber noch nicht.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## fatz (30. August 2007)

ich denk auch, dass man an den neuen bildchen nicht alles ernst nehmen darf. siehe die
geschichte mit dem nur mit einer schraube befestigten bremsadapter, letztes jahr. da hatten
sie fuer's foto scheint's keinen zur scheibengroesse passenden. mir waer sowas peinlich,
aber verkaufsfuzzis sind da anders.......


----------



## S.D. (13. September 2007)

Nach neuesten Informationen plant CUBE evtl. eine Rückrufaktion für die betroffenen Modelle. Eine endgültige Lösung stehe aber noch aus.
Auch soll der 08´er Rahmen (Hinterbau) evtl. dahingehend verändert werden, daß die Leitungen nicht mehr unterhalb sondern oberhalb der Sitzstreben verlaufen.
Das wäre wohl die einzigst vernünftige Lösung.

Gruss


----------



## Oelmann (13. September 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Nach neuesten Informationen plant CUBE evtl. eine Rückrufaktion für die betroffenen Modelle.


 
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt drauf. Der Work around meines Händlers hat sich bei mir bislang bewährt. Um eine grundsätzlich andere Lösung kommt Cube aber nicht herum.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coolt282 (13. September 2007)

@ S.D.

Wo hast du diese Info denn her ? 

mfG


----------



## Mustang (13. September 2007)

coolt282 schrieb:


> @ S.D.
> 
> Wo hast du diese Info denn her ?
> 
> mfG



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Moorlog (14. September 2007)

Mich auch!!


----------



## Knauscamper (14. September 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Nach neuesten Informationen plant CUBE evtl. eine Rückrufaktion für die betroffenen Modelle. Eine endgültige Lösung stehe aber noch aus.
> Auch soll der 08´er Rahmen (Hinterbau) evtl. dahingehend verändert werden, daß die Leitungen nicht mehr unterhalb sondern oberhalb der Sitzstreben verlaufen.



Hallo Leute.
Hab' von CUBE die gleiche Information bekommen. Muss also was dran sein. Ob es allerdings eine Rückrufaktion gibt oder nur die Besitzer ihr Bike umgerüstet bekommen die auch reklamieren kann ich nicht sagen. Denke aber eher es läuft auf letzteres hinaus.

Gruß


----------



## Dämon__ (15. September 2007)

Wo wende ich mich mit der Reklamation den hin, zum Händler oder direkt zu Cube.
Cube könnte doch unter Vorlage der Seriennummern das auch ohne Händler regeln.
Warum soll auch der Händler für eine Fehlkonstruktion haften?


----------



## tomblume (15. September 2007)

so vielleicht?


----------



## Dämon__ (15. September 2007)

Habe es erst einmal so gelöst!


----------



## cryzz (15. September 2007)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Habe es erst einmal so gelöst!




Genau so siehts bei mir auch aus!

Gummihüllen drum und teilweise mit einem kleinen Kabelbinder gegen verrutschen fixiert.
Muß aber schon bald die Gummihülle am Schaltzug wechseln weil sie schon halber durchgescheuert ist!


Ciao

Chris


----------



## norman68 (15. September 2007)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Wo wende ich mich mit der Reklamation den hin, zum Händler oder direkt zu Cube.
> Cube könnte doch unter Vorlage der Seriennummern das auch ohne Händler regeln.
> Warum soll auch der Händler für eine Fehlkonstruktion haften?



Hallo,

dein Ansprechpartner ist immer der Händler das wirst du so auch von Cube hören. 

Ciao Norman


----------



## Dämon__ (15. September 2007)

Habe meinen Händler auf die Situation mal aufmerksam gemacht, bin mal gespannt was der mir empfiehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (15. September 2007)

tomblume schrieb:


> so vielleicht?



So soll angeblich die Lösung con Cube aussehen (die Halteösen oben angebracht).
Meiner Meinung nach die optimale Lösung.

Gruss


----------



## Dämon__ (16. September 2007)

Die Frage ist nur, wenn die Schwinge (Ösen) geändert wird bekommen wir diese kostenlos ausgetauscht? 
Und wie lange muss man darauf warten? 
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## tester1234 (17. September 2007)

jungs durchatmen, wenn das schauern so aufregt (verständlich) eben die "Jagdwirekondome" besorgen. Und ansonsten denke ich das cube sich da schon sehr bald was einfallen lässt. 
Bei wem ist denn nun schon wirklich die ganze leitung durchgeschauert, wer hat den umlenkhebel durchbekommen? 
Ihr habt bei den meisten rädern probleme, davon ist nicht nur cube betroffen.


----------



## Oelmann (18. September 2007)

tester1234 schrieb:


> jungs durchatmen, wenn das schauern so aufregt (verständlich) eben die "Jagdwirekondome" besorgen. Und ansonsten denke ich das cube sich da schon sehr bald was einfallen lässt.
> Bei wem ist denn nun schon wirklich die ganze leitung durchgeschauert, wer hat den umlenkhebel durchbekommen?
> Ihr habt bei den meisten rädern probleme, davon ist nicht nur cube betroffen.


Na wenn Du Dir den ganzen Thread mal durchguckst, ist der - was Reaktionen von Cube betrifft - eher von Frustration geprägt. Auch die Lösung mit den Jagwires ist nichts dauerhaftes. Ich halte auch die Version von tomblume für am sinnvollsten, wenn auch optisch nicht  ganz so schön (Ansichtssache und auch nicht so wichtig).

Also zugucken, bis was durchgescheuert ist, wird sicher keiner. Ich fand das aber schon bedenklich, wenn der Zug nach nur 200km deutlich aufgescheuert war, siehe frühere Diskussion. Mein Eindruck ist aber, daß sich das Thema gelegt hat, da vermutlich alle 2007er AMS irgendeine Work around Lösung haben und die (noch nicht vorhandenen) 2008er eine andere Lösung haben werden.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## bronks (18. September 2007)

tester1234 schrieb:


> ... Bei wem ist denn nun schon wirklich die ganze leitung durchgeschauert, wer hat den umlenkhebel durchbekommen?
> ...


Hier ich! Schaltzughülle komplett durch nach 600 km. Deswegen ist mir der Schaltzug verrostet und mußte ausgetauscht werden.

Jetzt das Lustige daran: Er ist nicht an der Stelle durchgescheuert, die hier große Sorgen bereitet und viel diskutiert wird, sondern an der letzten Halterung vor dem Schaltwerk. Der Schaltzug mit Hülle wurde gegen einen neuen von Shimano ausgetauscht. Dieser hält jetzt seit 700 km. So könnte man annehmen, daß die Originalschaltzughüllen von der Haltbarkeit nicht so der Bringer sind.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. September 2007)

[/QUOTE]Mein Eindruck ist aber, daß sich das Thema gelegt hat, da vermutlich alle 2007er AMS irgendeine Work around Lösung haben und die (noch nicht vorhandenen) 2008er eine andere Lösung haben werden.

Gruß
Oelmann[/QUOTE]

Also ich habe ein 2007er und da hat sich nix geändert und bei den 2008ern ist es immer noch genau so.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. September 2007)

Oelmann schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist aber, daß sich das Thema gelegt hat, da vermutlich alle 2007er AMS irgendeine Work around Lösung haben und die (noch nicht vorhandenen) 2008er eine andere Lösung haben werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Oelmann



Also ich habe ein 2007er und da hat sich nix geändert und bei den 2008ern ist es immer noch genau so.


----------



## Oelmann (18. September 2007)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein 2007er und da hat sich nix geändert und bei den 2008ern ist es immer noch genau so.


 
Die Diskussion ist halt abgeebbt. Die Lösungen ähneln sich und ich gehe mal davon aus, daß jeder mit seinem 2007er Rad zum Cube-Händler geht. Die 2008er Lösung wurde im parallelen Thread diskutiert. Davon kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nur das Bild und hatte schon mal gemutmaßt, daß sich das bei Cube am Ende noch mal ändern könne.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## pikachu (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

bin gerade dabei mein 18 Zoll AMS PRO zusammenzubauen und jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie der Zug zum Schaltwerk verlegt sein muß.
Liegt er locker in den Haltern unterm Oberrohr und bewegt sich dort beim Federn, oder muß er irgendwie fest eingeklemmt werden?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tester1234 (7. Oktober 2007)

am Oberrohr nur die schrauben handfest anziehen.
An den Halterungen an der Sattelstrebe hat es sich bewährt ein stück alten schlauch drunter zu tun und das ganze mit kabelbindern zu befestigen
(gleiches gilt für die scheibenbremsleitung)
mfg


----------



## S.D. (7. Oktober 2007)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein 2007er und da hat sich nix geändert und bei den 2008ern ist es immer noch genau so.



Laut Telefonat mit CUBE ist immer noch nicht entschieden, ob die 08´er Modelle (voraussichtlich im Frühjahr 2008 verfügbar) eine geänderte Sitzstrebe bekommen und ob für die 07´er Modelle ein Austausch angeboten wird.
Meine Bestellung liegt jedenfalls bis dato mal auf Eis.

Gruss


----------



## avant (8. Oktober 2007)

Sodele - auch noch Feedback von mir, da ich ebenfalls einer der Betroffenen bin ...

Am Wochenende hat's mich fast gesetzt, als ich meine Sattelstrebe angeschaut hab' - nach starken 4 Wochen hat es bereits eine mehr als 0,4 mm tiefe Riefe unten bei dem "Umlauf" der Schaltaussenhülle um die Sattelstrebe reingeschliffen. Auch ein Verschieben des Schaltzugs hat nichts gebracht - er ist wieder in die Position zurückgerutscht und hat erneut gescheuert.
Heute habe ich mit meinem Händler gesprochen - er hat mir einen Termin für kommende Woche gegeben und da wird meine Sattelstrebe gewechselt ! Thumbs up - so stelle ich mir einen guten Service vor.
Ich kann also jedem mit seinem "Scheuerproblem" nur raten, sich an seinen Fachhändler zu wenden.

Wie ich persönlich das Problem zukünftig löse ? Ich lasse mir die neue 08'er XT-Schaltung einbauen, denn da erfolgt die Zugführung senkrecht ohne Bogen in das Schaltwerk und dann reibt da nichts mehr.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## tester1234 (8. Oktober 2007)

einfach mal versuchen die schalt und bremszüge aussenherum um den Umlenkhebel zu legen! sieht zwar nicht so fantastisch aus, sollte aber funktionieren


----------



## avant (8. Oktober 2007)

@tester1234 ... das wird bei meinem Problem mit der Sattelstrebe nicht viel bringen, da die Aussenhülle bei mir an der Strebe *unten* streift.

An die zukünftigen Besitzer der 08'er Modelle: da hier ebenfalls die 08'er Komponenten der XT bzw der XTR verbaut werden, bei denen kein grosser Bogen im Schaltzug vonnöten ist gehe ich davon aus, daß zumindest das Problem der Kettenstrebe gelöst ist.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Mustang (8. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leudz,

ich denke, dass ich eine sehr gute Lösung für unser Problem gefunden habe:






Es ist sehr effektiv: Problem wird lediglich durch ein Kabelbinder und eine Distanzscheibe gelöst. Zusätzlich ist es optisch sehr dezent.

Ich muss allerdings nochmal betonen, dass ich nicht verstehe, wofür CUBE ein eigenes Forum hier besitzt, wenn sich keiner von offizieller Seite zu den hiesigen ernsthaften Problemen äußert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich hatte das AMS Bike, neben 2 anderen, für einen eventl. Neukauf in Betracht gezogen.
Jetzt weis ich wieder was, auf was man beim Kauf zu achten hat.
Sorry, aber so einen Murcks bei der Zugverlegung kenne ich bisher nur von Baumarktbikes und habe das bei solch einem hochwertigen Bike nicht erwartet.
Die Züge sollen möglichst knickfrei und ohne enge Bögen, dicht am Rahmen, verlegt werden.
Ob oben auf dem Rohr oder unten ist MIR dabei egal.
Wenn es irgendwo LEICHT scheuert kommt Klarsichtfolie drauf und gut ist.
Mir tun die Händler leid, die den Murcks von Hersteller ausbaden müssen.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Oktober 2007)

Es wurde ja schon ein paar mal gezeigt, aber hier nochmal die Optimale Lösung.
Sorry für das Unscharfe Bild.
Ich denke das der Hinterbau 2008 auch so geändert wird, d.h. die Zugführung wird oben angebracht sein.


----------



## Snevern (11. Oktober 2007)

Tach wir haben gestern ein AMS PRo 100 Louise  20 zoll bekommen !!!!
Ich habe als erstes geschaut wie dort der Zug hinten verlegt ist  

Und habe festgestellt das die Züge nur ausen langführen und nicht hinerhalb 
dazu ist auf jeder seite eine Jagtwire hülle drauf  

Mal sehen wie sich es verträgt 

Mal sehen vieleicht mache ich mal ein foto wenn ich zeit finde  

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Oktober 2007)

Ist nun endlich beim 08er die Zugführung am Hinterbau geändert oder nicht, kannst ja mal ein Bild reinstellen.


----------



## S.D. (11. Oktober 2007)

Hab´ gestern 2 08´er AMS gesehen. Da waren die Züge auch außerhalb der Umlenkwippe verlegt.

Gruss


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Oktober 2007)

Das die Züge, so jetzt verlegt sind ist mir bekannt,ist wahrscheinlich eine Anweisung von Cube, was ich wissen möchte ist ob die Zugführung jetzt oben angeschweißt ist oder eine Andere Lösung gefunden wurde? 
Bei den Aktuellen 08er die man im Netz findet sind die noch genauso  wie vorher.
Wenn jemand ein anderes Bild hat bitte mal reinstellen.


----------



## S.D. (12. Oktober 2007)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Das die Züge, so jetzt verlegt sind ist mir bekannt,ist wahrscheinlich eine Anweisung von Cube, was ich wissen möchte ist ob die Zugführung jetzt oben angeschweißt ist oder eine Andere Lösung gefunden wurde?
> Bei den Aktuellen 08er die man im Netz findet sind die noch genauso  wie vorher.
> Wenn jemand ein anderes Bild hat bitte mal reinstellen.



Laut Cube wird in der "Chefetage" noch drüber entschieden, ob die Sitzstreben geändert werden sollen (Halterungen ober verschweisst).
Wenn dann wäre allerdings frühestens die nächste Rahmenlieferung aus Fernost betroffen, sofern die Änderungen überhaupt noch möglich sind.
Aktuell werden im Prinzip noch die 07´er Rahmen mit 08´er Design ausgeliefert.

Gruss


----------



## tester1234 (12. Oktober 2007)

nach meinem wissen laufen sie noch immer unten rum


----------



## ShocKrox (13. Oktober 2007)

Also beim neuen AMS 125 gehen die Züge unten lang. Mit Jagwire's !


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

ShocKrox schrieb:


> Also beim neuen AMS 125 gehen die Züge unten lang. Mit Jagwire's !



Laufen aber aussen an der Wippe vorbei, letztes Jahr liefen sie innen, was dann zu Reibungen führt

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. Oktober 2007)

ShocKrox schrieb:


> Also beim neuen AMS 125 gehen die Züge unten lang. Mit Jagwire's !



Bei dir läuft den Schaltzug aber am Schaltwerk aber nicht gerade schön vorbei,vor allem musst du aufpassen nicht hängen zu bleiben.
Außerdem macht der Schaltzug unnötige Radien die nicht notwendig sind wenn die zu eng am Schaltwerk sind hast du unter Umständen Probleme beim Schalten.
Fazit: Dies ist auch nicht die Optimale Lösung!!


----------



## ShocKrox (14. Oktober 2007)

Nun ich hab es noch nicht gekauft nur beim Händler fotografiert. So ist es also von Cube beim Neurad montiert. Vielleicht siehts auch nur komisch aus weil es ein Shadow XT Schaltwerk ist ?


----------



## Geisen Peter (20. Oktober 2007)

HI
Bei meinem 07,sind die ZÃ¼gen auch innen verlegt worden.
Habe es im Mai gekauft und bin jetzt ca. 500km mit gefahren, werde heute meinen HÃ¤ndler aufsuchen, da ich das gleiche Problem habe mit dem Scheuern.
Nicht nur die ZÃ¼ge,sondern auch die Schwinge haben erhebliche schleiff spuren. Welche gefahren man sich da aussetzt mÃ¶chte ich gar nicht wissen, wenn sich erst die Ãlleitung durch scheuert.
Bei einem Preis von 1900â¬, kann ich wohl davon aus gehen das der Fehler behoben wird.
Cube sollte sich da mal Gedanken machen, muÃ den erst immer was schlimmes passieren, bevor gehandelt wird?
Werde euch berichten was mein HÃ¤ndler dazu sagt.
BIs dann.


----------



## Geisen Peter (20. Oktober 2007)

War eben auf der Cubeseite.
Die haben wohl nicht´s dazu gelernt, habe dieses Bild von ihrer Homepage
http://img.cube.eu/details/zoomify/zoom.html?AMS_125_rot_d3/
http://img.cube.eu/details/zoomify/zoom.html?AMS_125_rot_d3/
Haben auch nur die Seilzugschoner angebaut.
Bin gespannt ob mein Händler ein 08 da hat, werde meine digi mit nehmen.
Dis dann


----------



## S.D. (20. Oktober 2007)

Geisen Peter schrieb:


> War eben auf der Cubeseite.
> Die haben wohl nicht´s dazu gelernt, habe dieses Bild von ihrer Homepage
> http://img.cube.eu/details/zoomify/zoom.html?AMS_125_rot_d3/
> http://img.cube.eu/details/zoomify/zoom.html?AMS_125_rot_d3/
> ...



Liest Du denn eigentlich die vorherigen Postings nicht?

Gruss


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (21. Oktober 2007)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von meinen 2008er Cube AMS pro Louise.


----------



## bronks (21. Oktober 2007)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Anbei ein paar Bilder von meinen 2008er Cube AMS pro Louise.


Schaut ein bissl anders aus. Fahr schnell mal 500 km und stell dann bitte die neuen Fotos rein.


----------



## Moorlog (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi, also die Lösung außenrum wurde glaub ich hier auch schon vorgestellt! (hab gerade keine Lust den Tread nochmal komplett zu durchsuchen!) 
Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen das das am 3DLink außen auch scheuert! Und das Schaltwerk ist doch das neue Shadow oder? Da ergibt sich ja die Problematik des normalen nicht da anders angesteuert ist! (Also meine andere Verlegung des Schaltdrahts!)


----------



## fasj (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
mich würde interssieren, ob die Leitungen so lang sind, dass man sie auf die andere Seite der Sitzstrebe legen kann? 
(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4059585&postcount=153)

Mein AMS125 K24 soll im November geliefert werden (Hauptsache vor dem Frühjahr). 
Ob Cube die Befestigung bisdahin, oder überhaupt auf die andere Seite gelegt hat ist mir soweit egal. Ich denke es gibt z.B. von Magura Zugbefestigungen die sauber aussehen und mit denen man die Schalt und Bremsleitungen enstprechend verlegen kann.
Ein Problem für mich wäre nur, wenn man die Züge verlängern müsste, vorallem bei der Bremsleitung (entlüften usw.)

Danke
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (21. Oktober 2007)

bronks schrieb:


> Schaut ein bissl anders aus. Fahr schnell mal 500 km und stell dann bitte die neuen Fotos rein.



500 km, da brauch ich ja fast eine ganze Woche. Mal sehen was sich machen läßt.


----------



## bronks (21. Oktober 2007)

Moorlog schrieb:


> Hi, also die Lösung außenrum wurde glaub ich hier auch schon vorgestellt! (hab gerade keine Lust den Tread nochmal komplett zu durchsuchen!)


Hast recht. Es war der Post vom 13.10.2007, 22:50

Fieserweise bekommen manche Leute die Jagwire-Gummis und manche nicht. Ich warte auf meine auch schon seit 4 Monaten. In o.g. Post sind diese vorhanden und Lauf-und-Rad hat scheinbar keine bekommen.



Moorlog schrieb:


> ... Und das Schaltwerk ist doch das neue Shadow oder? Da ergibt sich ja die Problematik des normalen nicht da anders angesteuert ist! (Also meine andere Verlegung des Schaltdrahts!)


Wenn ich mir die Fotos so ansehe, dann wird das Problem genauso vorhanden sein. Zu dem schreit das neue Schaltwerk direkt danach, den Zug gerade von oben zu bekommen und nicht so um das Rohr gewickelt, wie es jetzt aktuell ist.


----------



## tomblume (22. Oktober 2007)

fasj schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich würde interssieren, ob die Leitungen so lang sind, dass man sie auf die andere Seite der Sitzstrebe legen kann?
> (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4059585&postcount=153)
> 
> ...



bei mir ist es recht knapp mit der Zuglänge, aber es geht. 
Ich hab mittlerweile gegenüber dem Foto nochmals ein bischen weiteroptimiert: Es gibt von Jagwire Kabelwannen zum Aufkleben (auch in Alu - erhältlich bei Centurion www.mcg-parts.de). Damit verhindert man, dass bes. der Schaltzug beim Einfedern nach außen gedrückt wird. 
Grundsätzlich halte ich meine Lösung für die ideale. Bei der aktuelle Cube-Variante (züge einfach außen) ist das obere Gelenk (Wippe/Strebe) beim Winfedern im Weg. 

Zum Schaltwerk: Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen auch ein XT-Shadow dran. 
Keinerlei Probleme mit Schaben (ich nutze die untere Kabelwanne ganz normal). Empfindliche Naturen können ja einen Aufkleber oder einen Überzieher drüber machen. 


Grüsse, Tom


----------



## fasj (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
kannst Du nochmal ein Foto von Deiner optimierten Lösung reinstellen ?

Danke
Frank


----------



## tomblume (22. Oktober 2007)

schwierig, da ich die nächsten Tage nicht daheim bin.
Sieht aber genauso aus wie auf dem Foto (obenstehender Link oder in meiner Galerie). Einfach unter dem Zug gegenüber der angeschweißten Kabelwanne eine aufgeklebte Wanne vorstellen.

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## fasj (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe nur das mit der unteren Kabelwanne nicht ganz verstanden, die Du ganz normal nutzt.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomblume (22. Oktober 2007)

obere Wanne nutze ich nicht (Zug oben an der Strebe), untere Wanne nutze ich (Zug unter der Strebe).

TOm


----------



## schweffl (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

an meinem 08er AMS Pro waren die Züge auch unten verlegt. Ich habe das natürlich gleich abgändert, da das scheuern zwangsäufig kommen wird bei der sreienmäßigen Verlegung.

Bilder folgen


----------



## let_me_in (23. Oktober 2007)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Anbei ein paar Bilder von meinen 2008er Cube AMS pro Louise.



Auf deinen Bildern ist aber nicht die 2008er Magura Louise BAT zu sehen oder?
Wird bei den 2008er Cube Bikes die 2008er Louise BAT verbaut?

Hier mal ein Bild: Magura Louise BAT 2008


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 
du kannst dir die aktuellen AMS Pro Louis auf der Cube HP doch schon ansehen.


----------



## LAforce (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir sind die genauso verlegt wie bei Rad-und-Lauf, nur das bei mir die Jagwire-Gummis mit dran waren. Bisher konnte ich leider noch nicht wirklich testen was die Praxis zeigt. Da ich auch nicht ganz so bewandert bin auf diesem Gebiet, kann ich zum Thema Schaltwerk / Zugverlegung nicht wirklich was besteuern. Kann nur sagen das ich keine Probleme beim schalten bemerkt habe --> läuft alles ganz flüssig.
@let_me_in: So wie ich das bei mir sehe sind schon die 2008er Louise BAT`s verbaut worden. Auf deinem Bild sieht man halt die VentiDisk und verbaut sind die normalen Wave SL Scheiben.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (23. Oktober 2007)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also bei mir sind die genauso verlegt wie bei Rad-und-Lauf, nur das bei mir die Jagwire-Gummis mit dran waren. Bisher konnte ich leider noch nicht wirklich testen was die Praxis zeigt. Da ich auch nicht ganz so bewandert bin auf diesem Gebiet, kann ich zum Thema Schaltwerk / Zugverlegung nicht wirklich was besteuern. Kann nur sagen das ich keine Probleme beim schalten bemerkt habe --> läuft alles ganz flüssig.
> @let_me_in: So wie ich das bei mir sehe sind schon die 2008er Louise BAT`s verbaut worden. Auf deinem Bild sieht man halt die VentiDisk und verbaut sind die normalen Wave SL Scheiben.



Bist du bei den Bildern von meinem Bike? Hast du eine andere LOUISE BAT als ich?


----------



## let_me_in (23. Oktober 2007)

LAforce schrieb:


> @let_me_in: So wie ich das bei mir sehe sind schon die 2008er Louise BAT`s verbaut worden. Auf deinem Bild sieht man halt die VentiDisk und verbaut sind die normalen Wave SL Scheiben.



Danke für die Infos.

CUBE spart sich also die VentiDisk und verbaut die Bremsscheiben von der Julie wenn ich das richtig sehe!? Die ja etwas billiger sind. Man hat also einen Louise - Julie Mix. So wie es XT - LX im Mix gibt. Ich hoffe ich hab das so richtig verstanden!


----------



## LAforce (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
also sowohl die SL Wave Scheibe als auch die Ventidisc gehören zur Louise BAT ---> http://www.magura.com/7thsenseCMS/index.php?id=12523
Ist halt geschmackssache welche Scheiben man fährt. Wobei die SL Scheibe auch noch was leichter ist.
@Rad-und-Lauf: Auf deinen Bildern kann ich ja nur die Scheibe hinten erkennen, somit weiß ich nicht ob du die 2008er BAT`s dran hast, aber ich denke schon. Ich habe die gleiche Scheibe drauf.


----------



## Geisen Peter (12. November 2007)

Tach 
So nun habe ich eine neue Wippe, von Gube bekommen und die Züge hat mein Händler nach ausen verlegt, jetzt sollte alles Reibungslos über die bühne gehen.Schauen wir mal, nach der nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## coolt282 (2. Dezember 2007)

Fred-ausgrab ....

Gibts denn inzwischen eine akzeptable Lösung seitens Cube ??
Mit Kabelbindern und Gummis lass ich mich bei einem bike für über 2000Euro nicht abwimmeln !! 
Zudem besteht auch mit anderer Zugverlegung das Problem, dass der Schaltzug zwischen Sattelrohr und Horst Link scheuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (2. Dezember 2007)

coolt282 schrieb:


> Fred-ausgrab ....
> 
> Gibts denn inzwischen eine akzeptable Lösung seitens Cube ??
> Mit Kabelbindern und Gummis lass ich mich bei einem bike für über 2000Euro nicht abwimmeln !!
> Zudem besteht auch mit anderer Zugverlegung das Problem, dass der Schaltzug zwischen Sattelrohr und Horst Link scheuert.



Es gibt leider noch keine Lösung.
Laut letztem Telefonat mit CUBE wird es wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit keine Änderungen geben. Zuerst hieß es, daß evtl. die Sitzstreben geändert werden, aber das scheint nun zunächst vom Tisch. Angebelich sei es zu aufwändig, die Produktion umzustellen.

Gruss


----------



## fozzibaer (18. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich habe das Problem einer tiefen Kerbe durch den Schaltzug in der  Strebe. Die Bowdenzug und Bremsleitungsverlegung ist absolute Sch####.
Bei 2006 ist dies mit der Montage oben besser gelöst.
Das die umstellung der Produktion aufwendig sein soll ist meiner Meinung nach eine unprofessionelle Ausrede. Cube scheut einfach nur die Kosten, solange der wiederstand der Kunden noch nicht gross genug ist.
Hinzu kommt, das beimir die schwach brüstigen Lagerschrauben alle naselang die Köpfe verlieren. 
Meine Bilanz: CUBE sollte im Interesse der Kundenzufriedenheit schleunigst etwas tun und die Sache kostenneutral durch die Händler beim Kunden bereinigen.
Für 36oo DM hätte ich damals mehr bekommen als mein Cube AMS PRO 100 K18 ORO 2007


----------



## S.D. (19. Dezember 2007)

fozzibaer schrieb:


> Auch ich habe das Problem einer tiefen Kerbe durch den Schaltzug in der  Strebe. Die Bowdenzug und Bremsleitungsverlegung ist absolute Sch####.
> Bei 2006 ist dies mit der Montage oben besser gelöst.
> Das die umstellung der Produktion aufwendig sein soll ist meiner Meinung nach eine unprofessionelle Ausrede. Cube scheut einfach nur die Kosten, solange der wiederstand der Kunden noch nicht gross genug ist.
> Hinzu kommt, das beimir die schwach brüstigen Lagerschrauben alle naselang die Köpfe verlieren.
> ...



Bin auch Deiner Meinung.
Zumal ich absolut nicht verstehen kann, dass sowas bei Eintwicklungstests nicht auffällt.
Als ich letzte Woche bei meinem CUBE-Händler war, stand da ein niegelnagelneues AMS Pro und selbst da waren die Leitungen bereits durch die Schwinge beschädigt.
Aber andere Hersteller sind da auch nicht viel besser (s. Aktuelle Bike S. 35). 
Beim Canyon Spektral für 3.600 Euro ist es auch nicht besser.

Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab jetz 4000 km mit dem AMS durch und keine Probleme wegen den Scheuerstellen. 
Scheuerstellen durch Leitungen an einem Fully, sind meines Erachtens nicht besonderes. 
Hier im Forum wurden verschiedene Lösungen beschrieben die Züge anders zu verlegen oder zu schützen, ich fahre mit den Gummihüllen an diesen Stellen und bin zufrieden damit.

Frohe Festtage

Stefan


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab jetz 4000 km mit dem AMS durch und keine Probleme wegen den Scheuerstellen.
> Scheuerstellen durch Leitungen an einem Fully, sind meines Erachtens nicht besonderes.
> Hier im Forum wurden verschiedene Lösungen beschrieben die Züge anders zu verlegen oder zu schützen, ich fahre mit den Gummihüllen an diesen Stellen und bin zufrieden damit.
> 
> ...


Ich bin aber der Meinung das so was wie in diesem Fall nicht sein müsste,da man die Zugverlegung besser machen kann am AMS , haben ja schon manche gezeigt, ich übrigens auch.


----------



## BasaltBiker (20. Dezember 2007)

@fozzibaer
hallo...hast ne ahnung, ob sich mit der lagerung bzw. den schraubenköpfen zwischenzeitlich was geändert hat ? ich möcht mit nämlich ein ams pro 2008 bestellen und bin nun etwas verunsichert, ob`s da noch probleme gibt.
gruß BasaltBiker


----------



## tomblume (21. Dezember 2007)

Die Köpfe der Schrauben brechen nur, wenn mit zu hohem Drehmoment angezogen wurde. Ich hab eine einschlägige Erfahrung. 

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## fl0wrider (30. September 2008)

Hallo, 

anfang des Jahres habe ich mir ein CUBE AMS pro gekauft (2007er Model). Bin im Grunde recht zufrieden zumal es mein erstes Fully ist und mir somit VergleichsmÃ¶glichkeiten fehlen. Durch Zufall bin ich auf dieses Forum und diesen Thread gestoÃen. 

Sofort habe ich mein Bike unter die Lupe genommen und siehe da, auch bei meinem Rad zeigen sich nach ca. 1500km erste Scheuerstellen am Rahmen an den besagten Stellen, insbesondere an der Sitzstrebe. Tja, anscheinend haben Bikes der neueren Generation eine sehr geringe Halbwertszeit. Nur mal so zum Vergleich, meinem altes Bike mit Stahlrahmen und 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat nicht derartige VerschleiÃerscheinungen. OK, kein Fully aber dennoch. Sehr enttÃ¤uschend ...

Also bin ich letztes Wochenende zu meinem CUBE Laden in MÃ¼nchen gefahren und wollte wissen was sie zu diesem Problem zu sagen haben. Werkstadtmeister: âJa alles kein Problem, mach ich sofortâ OK, dachte ich, das geht ja schnell. Und so war dann auch die LÃ¶sung. 

Auf eine Fachsimpelei wollte er sich auch nicht einlassen (anscheinend schlecht aufgestanden an dem Tag oder so oder schon tausendmal gehÃ¶rt ...) Kurzerhand hat er den Schaltzug abmontiert und auÃen Ã¼ber die Schwinge gefÃ¼hrt. Auf die abgeriebene Stelle an der Strebe hat er einen Streifen Rahmenschutzfolie geklebt. Ich denke das geht in Ordnung da nur die Eloxierung (ich kann eine leichte Mulde mit der Fingerkuppe fÃ¼hlen) abgescheuert ist. Somit ist es wohl noch keine Sollbruchstelle. Hoffe ich.

Zudem wollte ich noch wissen ob der Schaltzug freibeweglich montiert sein muss oder ob er fest fixiert sein kann. Darauf meinte er, dass er freibeweglich sein sollte damit er beim Einfedern mitgehen (immerhin ca. 5cm auf und ab) kann. Oberhalb  der Schwinge hat er ein StÃ¼ck seitlich aufgeschlitzten Acrylschlauch angebracht, Jagwire halten nicht seiner Meinung nach und verrutschen hÃ¤ufig (der Durchmesser des Acrylschlauchs sollte dann aber auch zum Durchmesser des Schaltzuges passen, nur so am Rande, was er aber nicht tat!) Den Schaltzug hat er wie im Originalzustand wieder mit Kabelbindern unterhalb der Sitzstrebe an den angelÃ¶teten KabelÃ¶sen festgemacht. Auf den ersten Blick schien es OK zu sein. 
Bei der Bremsleitung hat er nichts geÃ¤ndert, passt schon meinte er. Auf Nachfrage hat er mit dort auch noch ein StÃ¼ck Acrylschlauch angebracht (unterhalb der Querverbindung).

Zu Hause angekommen habe ich das Ganze noch mal analysiert und noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lasse. Tja, der Schaltzug war nur an der unteren Verbindung locker gefÃ¼hrt, oben war er fest. Beim Einfedern bog sich der Schaltzug oberhalb der Schwinge. HÃ¤tte ich im Laden monieren kÃ¶nnen, hatte aber nun auch keine Lust mehr mich auf eine hin und her Pendelei zum Fahrradladen einzulassen.
Auch das starke verbiegen des Bremsschlauches Ã¼berzeugte mich nicht je lÃ¤nger ich darÃ¼ber nachdachte. Wer wird schon freiwillig seine Bremsleitung auf einen Radius von ca. 5 cm verbiegen wollen? 

Meine EnttÃ¤uschung hielt sich in Grenzen da schon im Vorhinein mit so etwas schon fast gerechnet habe.

So hab ich mir noch mal die hier bereits vorgestellten LÃ¶sungen angesehen und fÃ¼r mich eine LÃ¶sung erarbeitet mit der ich Leben kann. Da die LÃ¶sung nun anscheinend funktioniert mÃ¶chte ich sie mit Euch teilen.

Den Schaltzug habe ich mit jeweils mit 2 kleinen Kabelbindern (einer pro Halterung hÃ¤tte wohl auch gereicht) an den KabelÃ¶sen durch eine Schlaufe gefÃ¼hrt, so dass er nun beim Ein- und Ausfedern sich frei auf und ab bewegen kann. Nach den ersten 80km konnte ich keine erneuten Schleifspuren an der Rahmenschutzfolie erkennen. Leider ist immer noch der alte bereits abgescheuerte Schaltzug verbaut. Die LÃ¶sung mit dem Acrylschlauch an der Schwinge werde ich noch mal abÃ¤ndern da der Schlauch stÃ¤ndig verrutscht. Jagwire (Tube Tops 3G ) dÃ¼rfte hier die Alternative sein.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich die Bremsleitung (Demontage des Bremssattels) nun auch auÃerhalb der Schwinge montiert. Ihn nur seitlich vorbeilaufen zu lasen gefiel mir nicht, da er dann nun an der AuÃenseite der Schwinge scheuern wÃ¼rde und immer noch sehr stark beim Einfedern gebogen werden wÃ¼rde. Damit das nicht passiert habe ich die Bremsleitung oben auf der Sitzstrebe fixiert. Hierbei habe ich die Leitung an denen sie auf der Sitzstrebe aufliegen wÃ¼rde mit 2 StÃ¼cken vom Acrylschlauch unterfÃ¼ttert. Nun hat die Bremsleitung weit aus mehr Freiraum sich dem Ein- und Ausfedern anzupassen als bei der Variante auf der Innenseite der Schwinge.
Beim aktuellen 2008 Model sind sowohl die Bremsleitung als auch der Schaltzug oben auf der Sitzstrebe montiert. Mal hÃ¼ mal hot oder wie?

Auf Nachfrage warum sich die KabelfÃ¼hrung jedes Jahr Ã¤ndert hat meinte der Werkstadtmeister nur lapidar, ja ja, CUBE verbessert stÃ¤ndig seine Produkte. Danke fÃ¼rs GesprÃ¤ch. Verkaufe ich hier CUBE Bikes oder ihr?

Ich habe mich lange nicht mehr mit dem Thema Mountainbike auseinander gesetzt aber es kommt mir schon eigenartig vor wie man derartige Details an Bikes dieser Preisklasse verbauen kann. Bei einem Bike fÃ¼r 100â¬ aus dem Baumarkt wÃ¼rde man nichts anderes erwarten aber nicht bei RÃ¤dern dieser Preisklasse. Da muss man mehr erwarten kÃ¶nnen!

Was wÃ¼rde ein Kunde beim Autokauf sagen wenn man ihm offenbaren wÃ¼rde, dass die eventuell die Bremsleitung im Laufe der Zeit an der RadaufhÃ¤ngung durchscheuern kÃ¶nnte? Also?

Ich habe das GefÃ¼hl da hat sich nie irgendjemand bei CUBE ernsthaft Gedanken zu diesem Problem gemacht. Alles andere sind meiner Meinung nach faule Ausreden. Im Zeitalter von Hydraulikbremsen, Federgabeln und DÃ¤mpfern und nun auch noch Steckachsen hÃ¤tte man auch LÃ¶sungen fÃ¼r eine verschleiÃfreie KabelfÃ¼hrung entwickeln kÃ¶nnen. Dies betrifft nicht nur CUBE Bikes. So genug des Ganzen 

WÃ¼nsche allen weiterhin frohes Strampeln 

stussy


----------



## fasj (30. September 2008)

Hi,
warum sollte der Schaltzug frei sein müssen ?
Beim einfedern ändert sich hinten beim Schaltwerk doch nix. 

Bei mir hab ich das alles mit Doppelkopfkabelbinder fixiert.
Einziges Problem was sich bei einer schlampigen montage des Sattelspanners ergab, war das die Bremsleitung sich dort einhing.

Geht inzwischen Problemlos.
Fotos sind unter Fotos (Album Neue Zugführung) .

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (30. September 2008)

Ich habe ein 2008er AMS pro 100 und ebenfalls ca. 1500 km hinter mir. Ich habe an den Leitungen nichts verändern, nur die Zuggummis dran, bisher keine Probleme, ich habe nur Angst, dass die Leitung irgendwann schaden nimmt, durch das ständige auf und ab des Dämpfers. Ahh Dämper, mit wieviel Luft fahrt ihr Euren Fox Dämpfer und meist mit oder ohne Plattformdämpung? Danke Euch.


----------



## fl0wrider (30. September 2008)

Hallo, das der Schaltzug frei sein sollte meinte der Typ aus der Werkstatt zu mir. Habe es auch schon mal irgendwo anders hier gelesen. Wenn er nicht frei ist verbiegt er sich auch jedesmal beim Ein- und Ausfedern. Weiss nicht ob das förderlicher ist. Ich werde mal die Lösung testen so wie es nun habe. Mal sehen wie schnell der Schaltzug sich weiter an den Kabelbinderschlaufen abreibt.

Was sind das für interessante Kabelbinder? Die sind ja cool! noch nie gesehen. Gibt es die bei Konrad Electronic? sehen ein wenig eleganter aus als meine Arcyschlauchlösung ;-)

stussy


----------



## fl0wrider (30. September 2008)

Hallo Rad-und-Lauf ;-)

Beim 2008er laufen die Kabel ja auch schon oben auf der Sitzstrebe  also haste wohl keinen Grund was dran zu verändern. 

Ich habe die kleinste Variante des CUBE AMS pro (Special Edition von Rabe Bike) und somit einen Manitou Radium RL Dämpfer. Somit kann ich dir zum Fox leider nichts sagen. Bei mir ist er aber so eingestellt das er nur im äußersten Notfäll voll Durchfedert.  Bemerkt oder gespürt habe ich es allerdings noch nie was während des Fahrens.
Wie weit er zb bei einer Tour max eingefedert ist kannste ja am O-Ring im Nachhinein kontrollieren. Ständiges durchschlagen sollte wohl vermieden werden.

Gleiches gilt auch für die Gabel. Hatte am Anfang mal die Luft rausgelassen um den maximalen Federweg zu ermitteln. Nun habe ich Gabel so eingestellt das ich auf meinen Touren den max Federweg auch ausnutzen kann (30psi weniger als nach der Tabelle von Rockshox, 120psi). Geht aber nur, wenn man das Gelände kennt und in etwa weiß was einen unterwegs erwartet. Kommt aber auch auf Einstellmöglichkeiten der Gabel an. Habe die Rockshox Recon.

da war doch was .... Das perfekte Setup von Federgabel und Dämpfer 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...on-federgabel-und-daempfer.217655.2.htm?skip=

stussy


----------



## fasj (30. September 2008)

Hallo,
Conrad ist richtig. Heißen Doppelkabelbinder. Kann man sich wie eine 8 vorstellen, wo der Kopf in der Mitte ist.
Vorschlag kam hier aus dem Forum.

fasj


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Conrad ist richtig. Heißen Doppelkabelbinder. Kann man sich wie eine 8 vorstellen, wo der Kopf in der Mitte ist.
> Vorschlag kam hier aus dem Forum.
> 
> fasj



das kannst du dir doch selber machen aus einem Gr0ßen und einem kleinem Kabelbinder!


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (30. September 2008)

Hallo, danke für den Tip, aber so stelle ich meine Gabel und meinen Dämpfer immer zu Anfang ein, den Rest zeigt die Praxis und das Gefühl. Aber ein Vergleich mit anderen ist immer interessant. Ich fahre im Moment im Dämpfer 150 psi und Stufe 2, dass bei 80 kg Gewicht an einem AMS pro.

Die Züge laufen zeitlich oben, aber immer noch nicht ideal (nach meiner Meinung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (30. September 2008)

Dämon schrieb:


> das kannst du dir doch selber machen aus einem Gr0ßen und einem kleinem Kabelbinder!



Jaein, dann sind die Schlaufen aber um 90 Grad gedreht, denke ich 

fasj


----------



## fl0wrider (30. September 2008)

unter der Bezeichnung Doppelkabelbinder finde ich nichts bei Conrad. Ik globe ich laufe das gleich mal vorbei und suche mal Vorort. Vielleicht finde ich sie ja.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2008)

habe mal ein Foto gemacht damit du siehst was ich meine.


----------



## Flashbackville (30. September 2008)

hallo,
so habe ich das bei meinem gemacht, hält nun um die 2200km, hauptsächlich waldtrails 

andi


----------



## fasj (30. September 2008)

stussy schrieb:


> unter der Bezeichnung Doppelkabelbinder finde ich nichts bei Conrad. Ik globe ich laufe das gleich mal vorbei und suche mal Vorort. Vielleicht finde ich sie ja.



Versuchs mal mit der Bestellnummer 541903 oder Doppelkopfbinder.

(Arbeite nicht bei der Firma !!!)



Dämon schrieb:


> habe mal ein Foto gemacht damit du siehst was ich meine.



Danke, wieder was gelernt 
Hab es anderst versucht (zwei Ringe ineinander), so ist es sicher auch super !

fasj


----------



## fl0wrider (30. September 2008)

Pleite, war vorhin bei Conrad und keiner wusste wovon ich rede  Der neuste Spruch: schaun se mal im Internet nach  Ja Danke. 
Habe dann noch prompt die Falschen gekauft aber leider erst zu Hause gesehen das sie nicht funktionieren wie gedacht da man sie wieder öffnen kann. Mal sehen ob ich sie zurückgeben kann. Zudem sie weitaus teuer waren als die Doppelkopfbinder für 0,34 cent das Stück (4,95 Versand )

Die Lösung mit den 2 Kabelbindern sieht auch gut aus. Kabelbinder sind schon was praktisches.

stussy


----------



## Barney_1 (30. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
dann will ich auch mal meine "Verbesserung" zur Schau stellen.
Also ich habe wie ja wohl alle AMS Besitzer auch die Typischen Scheuerstellen an Schalt/BremszÃ¼gen und Ramen ( Find ich auch echt zum  was die sich da bei Cube bei einem 2800 â¬ Rad einfallen lassen ).
Ich habe um das Problem zu beheben einfach die hintere Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug aus der hinten unter dem Oberrohr befindlichen FÃ¼hrung genommen und diese dann wie auf den Bildern zu sehen seitlich an der Halterung mit einem kleinem Kabelbinder locker befestigt. Beim einfedern ( ich habs ohne Luft im DÃ¤mpfer ausprobiert ) haben die ZÃ¼ge jetzt mehr  Arbeitsweg bzw. haben mehr Luft und kommen nicht mehr mit den Anlenkhebeln in Kontakt. Den Ramen habe ich mit transparenter Schutzfolie gegen neue Scheuerstellen geschÃ¼tzt. Funktioniert bis jetzt super.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:









GruÃ,
Barney_1


----------



## fl0wrider (30. September 2008)

Pleite, war vorhin bei Conrad und keiner wusste wovon ich rede  Der neuste Spruch: schaun se mal im Internet nach  Ja Danke
Habe dann noch prompt die Falschen gekauft aber leider erst zu Hause gesehen das sie nicht funktionieren wie gedacht da man sie wieder öffnen kann. Mal sehen ob ich sie zurückgeben kann 
Zudem sie weitaus teuer waren als die richtigen Doppelkopfbinder für 0,34 cent das Stück (4,95 Versand ).

Die Lösung mit den 2 Kabelbindern sieht auch gut aus. Kabelbinder sind schon was praktisches.

stussy


----------



## kinschman (3. Oktober 2008)

hier auch nochmal eine Lösung:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Barney_1 (4. Oktober 2008)

@ kinschman

Gefällt mir gut deine Lösung, sieht auch etwas ordentlicher aus wie bei mir. Ist vom Prinzip aber genauso.
Was hast du dafür genommen ? Ein Stück alten Schlauch ?
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (4. Oktober 2008)

richtig.
habe ein stück alten schlauch genommen.

alternativ hatte ich überlegt (falls der schlauch zu schnell reißen sollte - was allerdings seit 1000km nicht eingetreten ist) ein stück von der reifenseitenwand/-flanke eines rennradreifens (gewicht is ja ein thema *g*) zu nehmen.


----------



## Maxwie (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ein cube ams comp von 2008 und habe gerade festgestellt das meine Bremsleitung am Hinterbau scheurt. Ich kann dort bis auf das Silberne gucken und eine kleine Rille fühlen. Wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor ? Soll ich das beim Händler reklamieren oder ist das nicht so wild und ich kann es selber beheben?

Gruß

Max


----------



## fl0wrider (3. Mai 2009)

hallo max, tata  willkommen im club. sind bei dem 2008er modell auch noch die bremsleitung und der schaltzug unterhalb der kettenstrebe verlegt worden?

bei meinem war es zu erst der schaltzug der scheuerte. habe nun beide leitugen oben auf der kettenstrebe befestigt. dazu musste ich die bremse demontieren um die leitung nach oben legen zu können. gleiches für den schaltzug. schau dir mal meine fotos an 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10414

dies war nur ein zwischenstand weil mir die solo-kalbelbinderlösung nicht gefiel. inzwischen habe ich mir noch BBB HYDROGUIDE BCB-94 auf den rahmen geklebt und dann wieder mit schwarzen kabelbindern fixiert. 2 stück auf jeder seite. der schaltzug ist nun auch fest und nicht mehr so lose montiert wie noch auf den fotos. (genialierweise sind immer nur 3 stück in einer verpackung nachtigall ik hörd dir trapsen)

die lösung sieht so nun ganz passabel aus und es funktioniert. bei meinem bikeladen habe ich mir noch 2 neue CABLEWRAP's besorgt. beim neuen 2009er modell sind die leitungen wieder oben verlegt. schau mal auf der cube site nach. na wer hätt's gedacht.

wenn du schon eine richitge kerbe in der schwinge hast, würde ich vielleicht doch mal bei deinem bikeladen vorbeischauen und es denen zeigen. mit einer nachträglich reingescheuerten sollbruchstelle will wohl niemand fahren.



good luck

stussy


----------



## Maxwie (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,

erstma danke für die Tipps ich werd das dann wohl auch mal umlegen müssen. Bei mir gehen die Züge oberhalb entlang aber trotzdem kamen die scheurstellen zustande. Werd mal ein Foto machen ums zu verdeutlichen. Ich weiß nicht wie ich die "richtige Kerbe " einschätzen soll, ich finde es jetzt ncht so wild die eloxierung ist zwar komletzz weg aber mehr auch nicht, dass man das dann erfühlen kann ist denk ich ganz normal. Werds aber trotzdem mal meinem Händler zeigen.

Gruß

Max


----------



## fl0wrider (4. Mai 2009)

eigenartig. seit dem nun die leitungen bei meinem auch oberhalb laufen habe ich keine scheuerstellen mehr feststellen können. nur die bremsleitung war gestern etwas stram gezogen. vielleicht war die lösung wie aufn bildern bei mir doch besser. mach ma foto 

stussy


----------

